# ¿Se ha estancado la tecnología o qué?



## voxpopuli (31 Dic 2015)

Ya sé que cada día hay miles de noticias sobre el grafeno, la computación quántica, la IA y una miríada de tecnologías que nunca acaban de llegar a la vida de nadie. Llevo años leyendo sobre ello.

¿Por qué me da la sensación que sales a la calle y todo lo que hay ya lo tenían en 1970? Ah, sí, ahora tenemos smarphones y pantallitas. Todos los avances ahora tienen una pantallita para volverte aún más estúpido de lo que eras. Pero que no, que estoy muy equivocado, que los motores de combustión son ahora mucho mejor y blao blao. O sea tonterías que les aprietan la tuerca un poco más fuerte cada año y van un poco mejor. Ok. 

La verdad es que desde Internet no ha habido nada relevante. Que lo sacaron porque se equivocaron. Si llegan a darse cuenta que no podían controlarlo, no lo hubieran sacado. 

Creo que el 2050 será como ahora pero más sucio y con más pantallitas. Y con drones con pantallitas en un extremo de un palo de selfi. Y todo rebozado en una sequía sin igual. Soy tan viejo que recuerdo la lluvia. Imaginaos. 

Este año es el de los drones, el próximo los wearables y la televisión 4K. Vamos, cosas súper útiles como podéis apreciar. Pa gilipolleces sí que hay desarrollo sí. 

Lo de la tecnología cada día me parece más un timazo del quince. Venía a compartirlo porque seguro que os interesa muchísimo.


----------



## marciale (31 Dic 2015)

Quizás porque nuestras mentes humanas ya hayan dado todo lo que pueden dar de sí... Avances tecnológicos los hay, pero tan sólo en campos muy especializados y en la informática. En todo lo demás, la parte visible por el ciudadano medio, se limita a tecnología reciclada y re-miniaturizada.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (31 Dic 2015)

Los avances en HUMO son espectaculares, se está llegando mas lejos y más rapido que nunca.

La CIENCIA es la nueva RELIGIÓN, no hay más que mirar cualquier día la portada de El País.


----------



## voxpopuli (31 Dic 2015)

A ver, tal y como decís, ¿es que la cosa no da para más? ¿Ya se ha inventado todo? ¿Ahora sólo queda hacer más medios para controlar la población (Ai, wearables, Deep learning) o qué sucede? ¿Es la tecnología el último bastión powerpointista? No sé vosotros pero yo siento como si me hubieran estafado. Creo que el _"you promised Mars colonies, instead I got Facebook"_ de Buzz Aldrin lo resume bastante bien. 

Y a los tecno optimistas que creen en la singularidad, la vida eterna mediante nanobots, sexo con androides perfecta recreación de seres vivos, el vivir en un mundo ídilico donde todas las necesidades básicas están cubiertas... ¿esta gente ha dado un vistazo a todo cuánto le rodea? ¿Sale a la calle y ve como está el percal? ¿Qué es exactamente aquello que les hace pensar en semejantes disparates? ¿esta gente vive en un plano alternativo a todo lo que sea real?


----------



## marciale (31 Dic 2015)

Quedan muchas cosas por inventar. La más visible de todas y la única capaz de traer grandes cambios es la fusión nuclear. No se si es posible o no, pero de lograrse y obtener lo que las teoría predice tendremos una nueva revolución industrial. Más allá de la fusión existen muchos campos abiertos pero todos ellos en campos muy especializados y cuya repercusión en la sociedad será mínima. Si no es la fusión, olvídate de presenciar nuevos descubrimientos con una trascendencia siquiera cercana la máquina de vapor, el motor de combustión interna, el avión, la radio, etc.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Dic 2015)

El motor de Alcubierre es de los 90, y ya están investigando sus posibilidades en serio. DE ponerse a ello podríamos hecer viajes a Júpiter en menos de lo que tarda uno en recorrerse la línea uno de metro. Y antes de treinta años.


----------



## marciale (31 Dic 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> El motor de Arriere es de los 90, y ya están investigando sus posibilidades en serio. DE ponerse a ello podríamos hecer viajes a Júpiter en menos de lo que tarda uno en recorrerse la línea uno de metro. Y antes de treinta años.



Cuando tengan el prototipo en marcha vuelves y nos lo cuentas. Hasta entonces lo meteremos en el saco de humo con los viajes a Marte, los nanotubos de carbono, el grafeno, el supercondensador y demás inventos revolucionarios.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (31 Dic 2015)

Es evidente que todo está por inventar, pero lo que para mi también es evidente que hay un estancamiento tecnológico y lo único que se hace ahora es HABLAR de promesas y chorradas.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Dic 2015)

marciale dijo:


> Cuando tengan el prototipo en marcha vuelves y nos lo cuentas. Hasta entonces lo meteremos en el saco de humo con los viajes a Marte, los nanotubos de carbono, el grafeno, el supercondensador y demás inventos revolucionarios.



Ya están midiendo el funcionamiento de la torsión, avanza bastante más rápido que la fusión, que no pasa de avance técnico ya bastante viejuno. Respecto a nanotubos, los de óxido de titanio son una divertida curiosidad que permite hacer células solares con zumo de frutas. El grafeno y los superconductores están ahí, pero de momento no pasan de curiosidades, como la televisión o la electricidad en su día.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (31 Dic 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> El motor de Arriere es de los 90, y ya están investigando sus posibilidades en serio. DE ponerse a ello podríamos hecer viajes a Júpiter en menos de lo que tarda uno en recorrerse la línea uno de metro. Y antes de treinta años.



Y eso para qué sirve. Para nada.

El grafeno y los nanotuvos, la eterna promesa que simplemente no es posible fabricar a escala industrial con las técnicas disponibles en la actualidad.

Yo cuando veo un científico y a un ingeniero juntos, LOS REVIENTO. Por listos.


----------



## candelario (31 Dic 2015)

ya lo decia yo en los 90.

solo queda por inventar, la maquina del tiempo y el teletransportador de materia.


----------



## marciale (31 Dic 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ya están midiendo el funcionamiento de la torsión, avanza bastante más rápido que la fusión, que no pasa de avance técnico ya bastante viejuno. Respecto a nanotubos, los de óxido de titanio son una divertida curiosidad que permite hacer células solares con zumo de frutas. El grafeno y los superconductores están ahí, pero de momento no pasan de curiosidades, como la televisión o la electricidad en su día.



No te digo que no, pero la principal diferencia de todo lo que mencionas con la televisión o la electricidad es que estos dos últimos dejaron de ser curiosidades para convertirse en tecnologías indispensables. Por eso mismo te digo que cuando construyan el primer prototipo funcional, es decir, cuando dejen de ser curiosidades vuelvas y nos lo cuentes.


----------



## Efraim (31 Dic 2015)

Hay que distinguir entre dos cosas:

-Innovaciones tecnológicas.
-Innovaciones tecnológicas capaces impulsar significativamente el crecimiento económico.

Las primeras las vemos cada día. Las segundas son más difíciles de ver. Probablemente la mayor concentración la vimos al finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX con el motor de combustión, la electricidad, el teléfono y los antibióticos. 

Por ejemplo, nuestra época ha creado las lámparas de led, y son cojonudas, pero su impacto económico no se acerca al que tuvo el paso de las lámparas de petróleo a la luz eléctrica. 

También estamos aumentando la esperanza media de vida. Pero hacer que la gente viva hasta los 85 no tiene el mismo efecto económico que conseguir que porcentajes altísimos de jóvenes no mueran antes de acabar su edad productiva por culpa de una neumonía o una sífilis.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (31 Dic 2015)

Hace falta una guerra en serio, para propulsar la investigación en serio. Pero ya no hay enemigo serio. Habrá que esperar una invasion extraterrestre.


----------



## marciale (31 Dic 2015)

Efraim dijo:


> Por ejemplo, nuestra época ha creado las lámparas de led, y son cojonudas, pero su impacto económico no se acerca al que tuvo el paso de las lámparas de petróleo a la luz eléctrica.



Bueno, eso es discutible. El primer diodo LED data de los años 30 en la Unión Soviética y el primer LED moderno de los 50 en América. Nosotros hemos cogido ese invento de nuestros abuelos, lo hemos producido en masa y lo hemos acoplado a un balastro electrónico. Inventarlo lo que es inventarlo, como que no.



Efraim dijo:


> También estamos aumentando la esperanza media de vida. Pero hacer que la gente viva hasta los 85 no tiene el mismo efecto económico que conseguir que porcentajes altísimos de jóvenes no mueran antes de acabar su edad productiva por culpa de una neumonía o una sífilis.



Aquí hay un poco de mito y un poco de realidad. La esperanza de vida aumenta no porque vivamos más, sino porque morimos menos. Antaño los que llegaban a viejos alcanzaban esas edades y lo hacían con mejor salud y estado físico que muchos ancianos en la actualidad.


----------



## escabel (31 Dic 2015)

Yo creo que lo que pasa es que a veces los medios crean falsas expectativas. 

Inventos hay muchos y muchos desarrollos de otros anteriores, pero no puede ser tan rapido como proclamaban por ejemplo, los visionarios del cyberpunk. En la antigua grecia ya existia un prototipo de maquina de vapor y en el siglo XVII la electricidad ya era un espectaculo de salon. 

Pensad en el modo de vida en el siglo XII, la diferencia con el XIII es muy pequeña. Y ahora pensad en como se vivia hace 100 años. 

Yo creo que la evolucion tecnologica no se ha detenido. Lo que pasa es que se centra en otros campos, la genetica, por ejemplo esta logrando muchos avances, tanto para bien como para mal.


----------



## Waterman (31 Dic 2015)

Algun dia puede que se llegue a la IA real, y eso sera un punto de inflexion. Si a eso le sumas la fusion nuclear y energia gratis... veras maquinas crear mundos de pelicula de ciencia ficcion. 

Por de demas estoy de acuerdo, creo que el crecimiento tecnologico se esta frenando, pero antes o despues se volvera a acelerar


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2015)

Waterman dijo:


> Algun dia puede que se llegue a la IA real, y eso sera un punto de inflexion. Si a eso le sumas la fusion nuclear y energia gratis... veras maquinas crear mundos de pelicula de ciencia ficcion.
> 
> Por de demas estoy de acuerdo, creo que el crecimiento tecnologico se esta frenando, pero antes o despues se volvera a acelerar



Sí, se volverá a crecentar de manos de los refugiados sirios y los tercermundistas que nos llegan para pagar las pensiones.

Desde hace unas décadas, a nivel tecnológico, estamos viviendo del rédito acumulado por todas las generaciones anteriores.


----------



## voxpopuli (31 Dic 2015)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Sí, se volverá a crecentar de manos de los refugiados sirios y los tercermundistas que nos llegan para pagar las pensiones.
> .



Sí, bueno, esa es otra. El Islam: gran cultura conocida por su ímpetu científico, tolerancia y progreso.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Dic 2015)

marciale dijo:


> Quedan muchas cosas por inventar. La más visible de todas y la única capaz de traer grandes cambios es la fusión nuclear. No se si es posible o no, pero de lograrse y obtener lo que las teoría predice tendremos una nueva revolución industrial. Más allá de la fusión existen muchos campos abiertos pero todos ellos en campos muy especializados y cuya repercusión en la sociedad será mínima. Si no es la fusión, olvídate de presenciar nuevos descubrimientos con una trascendencia siquiera cercana la máquina de vapor, el motor de combustión interna, el avión, la radio, etc.



es esto lo que pasa, o se descubren nuevos fenómenos, o la manera de manipular algunos de los que se conocen.

Sin nuevos fenómenos fundamentales no hay nuevos avances tecnológicos, y cada vez se invierte menos en investigación básica.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (31 Dic 2015)

prefiero que se estanque a que el ser humano viva en realidades virtuales transhumanistas


----------



## griffin (31 Dic 2015)

Antes los matemáticos y científicos brillantes se dedicaban a investigar el mundo real.

Hoy trabajan en bancos y fondos de inversión y se dedican a investigar el mundo inventado de la economía.


----------



## antonio1960 (31 Dic 2015)

octavia dijo:


> Hay mucha diferencia entre los cuentos de la lechera que nos dicen y lo que de verdad hay inventado, el avance hoy día es brutal comparado con lo que conocemos los ciudadanos de a pie. Hasta ahí puedo contar.



Las élites ya ddisponen de androides sexuales mucho más prácticos que una mujer y menos protestones.
A Marte hay vuelos secretos regulares,y está inventado el decotinable innamonico.
El caso es que nadie se lo cree.
Y la gran revolución industrial y económica está en marcha, sólo había que inventar la máquina que hace dinero.
El problema es que no hay pornorobots para todos.
Cago en la leche, este año no llegó a las uvas.
Voy por un vinito.


----------



## voxpopuli (31 Dic 2015)

griffin dijo:


> Antes los matemáticos y científicos brillantes se dedicaban a investigar el mundo real.
> 
> Hoy trabajan en bancos y fondos de inversión y se dedican a investigar el mundo inventado de la economía.



Qué gran frase. Da para firma. Es tan doloroso como verdadero.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (31 Dic 2015)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Las élites ya ddisponen de androides sexuales mucho más prácticos que una mujer y menos protestones.
> A Marte hay vuelos secretos regulares,y está inventado el decotinable innamonico.
> El caso es que nadie se lo cree.
> Y la gran revolución industrial y económica está en marcha, sólo había que inventar la máquina que hace dinero.
> ...



Si tú prefieres un androide sexual a una mujer que te de caricias, abrazos y te mire aparte de acariciarla el pelo sintiendo su piel allá tú, pero no creo que sea lo mismo esos sentimientos y sensaciones a estar con un producto de materia inerte que es artificial, me parece tan repugnante que la zoofilia o alguien que esté obsesionado sexualmente con los coches o las cosas. Para lo único que seremos inertes será cuando estaremos muertos y entonces ya se reciclara lo que somos en la naturaleza cumpliendo una función, pero no quiero sentir que soy algo muerto en una energía como la sexual, y por personas como tú cada vez vamos a peor, estamos en una espiral de causa-consecuencia donde perdemos lo poco humanos que somos, y esto se acelera, vamos al infierno directamente. Y lo digo por eso, lo digo por el materialismo económico que nunca se para, por la afición a los nuevos móviles por encima de las personas, por la frialdad en la decadencia de valores, por nuestro miedo y odio a la naturaleza, por nuestra crítica a cualquier cosa que pueda ser sagrado, creo que tenemos mucho que reflexionar en este plano y experiencia de ser humano sobre lo que realmente nos puede hacer felices y libres, entonces ahí empezará realmente un renacer y no solo porque se acabe el año o por una felicitación más cordial que verdadera y real.


----------



## voxpopuli (31 Dic 2015)

Sí sí, hay mucha tecnologia oculta y tal. Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo. Los illuminatis tienen espadas láseres, sí. A mi dadme pruebas. Es como lo de los ovnis, pruebas. 

Si no lo veo---> HUMO.

Por otra parte he estado indagando sobre la energía de fusión y todos los artículos que leo son bastante hipotéticos, téoricos, etc... lo que quiere decir que también me parece HUMO.

He decidido dejar de leer blogs de tecnología porque me ponen de mal humor.


----------



## antonio1960 (31 Dic 2015)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Si tú prefieres un androide sexual a una mujer que te de caricias, abrazos y te mire aparte de acariciarla el pelo sintiendo su piel allá tú, pero no creo que sea lo mismo esos sentimientos y sensaciones a estar con un producto de materia inerte que es artificial, me parece tan repugnante que la zoofilia o alguien que esté obsesionado sexualmente con los coches o las cosas. Para lo único que seremos inertes será cuando estaremos muertos y entonces ya se reciclara lo que somos en la naturaleza cumpliendo una función, pero no quiero sentir que soy algo muerto en una energía como la sexual, y por personas como tú cada vez vamos a peor, estamos en una espiral de causa-consecuencia donde perdemos lo poco humanos que somos, y esto se acelera, vamos al infierno directamente. Y lo digo por eso, lo digo por el materialismo económico que nunca se para, por la afición a los nuevos móviles por encima de las personas, por la frialdad en la decadencia de valores, por nuestro miedo y odio a la naturaleza, por nuestra crítica a cualquier cosa que pueda ser sagrado, creo que tenemos mucho que reflexionar en este plano y experiencia de ser humano sobre lo que realmente nos puede hacer felices y libres, entonces ahí empezará realmente un renacer y no solo porque se acabe el año o por una felicitación más cordial que verdadera y real.



El prédicador


----------



## Eaglenation (1 Ene 2016)

En 2050 el mundo ira en caida libre por el lado derecho de la curva de Hubbert, añorando los años de bonanza del siglo XX y comienzos del XXI


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ene 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Ya sé que cada día hay miles de noticias sobre el grafeno, la computación quántica, la IA y una miríada de tecnologías que nunca acaban de llegar a la vida de nadie. Llevo años leyendo sobre ello.
> 
> ¿Por qué me da la sensación que sales a la calle y todo lo que hay ya lo tenían en 1970? Ah, sí, ahora tenemos smarphones y pantallitas. Todos los avances ahora tienen una pantallita para volverte aún más estúpido de lo que eras. Pero que no, que estoy muy equivocado, que los motores de combustión son ahora mucho mejor y blao blao. O sea tonterías que les aprietan la tuerca un poco más fuerte cada año y van un poco mejor. Ok.
> 
> ...



*Viking Lander 1976*






*Curiosity Rover 2012*






Aparte de "rodar" no hace mucho mas uno respecto del otro...36 años después.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Ene 2016)

escabel dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que pasa es que a veces los medios crean falsas expectativas.
> 
> Inventos hay muchos y muchos desarrollos de otros anteriores, pero no puede ser tan rapido como proclamaban por ejemplo, los visionarios del cyberpunk. En la antigua grecia ya existia un prototipo de maquina de vapor y en el siglo XVII la electricidad ya era un espectaculo de salon.
> 
> ...



en genética no hay una tecnología fiable, lo que hacen es dar a la coctelera, con todos los efectos secundarios y peligros que eso genera. En el 90% de la medicina están así, sólo ha habido avances en los tratamientos de urgencias.

Todavía están con la investigación básica. Precisamente el problema es que pretenden usar resultados parciales y mal entendidos de manera inmediata. Es un problema también de la química. Y de ahí se está derivando una auténtica debacle que pagamos y pagarán muchas generaciones.

Es un fraude en realidad. Todo lo contrario a un avance tecnológico.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ene 2016)

Es una guerra de intereses, por un lado esta el interés de la mayoría, de la sociedad, el interés cientifico, social, de progreso. Y por el otro el interés economico y politico (seguir manteniendo su status) de una minoría que detenta el poder. Estos intereses no van paralelos, el que diga lo contario o miente o es un ingenuo.

¿Es una puta mierda?, por supuesto. Pero el materialismo, la carencia de valores y de principios lleva a esto, es obvio.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ene 2016)

Usermaatra dijo:


> La tecnología se ha estancado desde los primeros monopolios energéticos propiciado por el sistema capitalista.
> 
> De no ser por el capitalismo, actualmente estaríamos conquistando otros mundos, minando en otros planetas y utilizando energías infinitas y libres.



Es muy posible, porque esta muy claro que lo que se pretende es que no varie un ápice el actual estado de las cosas. Y hay campos de la tecnología que de prosperar, concretamente el de generación de energía, cambiarian completamente la sociedad.

Imagina que pudieras tener en tu casa un dispositivo, del tamaño de una lavadora o incluso menor, que te proporcionara electricidad para todo, incluso para recargar un vehículo eléctrico de óptima autonomía para tu vida cotidiana. Que cada casa fuera verdaderamente autonoma energeticamente, eso sería una revolución total.
O que se consiguiera un sistema de levitación antigravitatoria, que hiciera desaparecer o dejar obsoletas, de la noche a la mañana, todas las infraestructuras, todas las empresas de automoviles, todas las agencias de transportes y logistica por carretera, de un plumazo. En cada vivienda, encada azotea habría un pequeño "aeropuerto", la gente podría construir su casa en lugares insólitos, increibles, cimas de montañas, lugares remotos, las ciudades se diluirían, todos se irían a vivir al lugar de sus sueños. Un pequeña aeronave les llevaría a su trabajo en media hora de todas formas. 

Pero los que mandan ahora no son gilipollas, todas estas cosas es probable que estén en estos momentos en el fondo de alguna caja fuerte cerrada con siete llaves...


----------



## elfísico (1 Ene 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en genética no hay una tecnología fiable, lo que hacen es dar a la coctelera, con todos los efectos secundarios y peligros que eso genera. En el 90% de la medicina están así, sólo ha habido avances en los tratamientos de urgencias.
> 
> Todavía están con la investigación básica. Precisamente el problema es que pretenden usar resultados parciales y mal entendidos de manera inmediata. Es un problema también de la química. Y de ahí se está derivando una auténtica debacle que pagamos y pagarán muchas generaciones.
> 
> Es un fraude en realidad. Todo lo contrario a un avance tecnológico.



La quimica, explicate que ahi si ando perdido


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (1 Ene 2016)

candelario dijo:


> *ya lo decia yo en los 90.*
> 
> solo queda por inventar, la maquina del tiempo y el teletransportador de materia.



Lo decías desde tu smartphone supongo.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Ene 2016)

elfísico dijo:


> La quimica, explicate que ahi si ando perdido



la física de materiales (y la síntesis de productos químicos, que en realidad es una rama de la primera) tiene cierta teoría detrás, en bastante mayor grado que la genética, que permite hacer algunas predicciones sobre cómo sintetizar algunas sustancias y materiales, así como algunas de las propiedades resultantes, pero básicamente es una disciplina empírica, hasta que no se hace en el laboratorio y se miden no se sabe lo que va a resultar. 


Luego, dada la relación entre la biología y la química, está el problema de la interacción de las miles de sustancias químicas que se sintetizan todos los años con los seres vivos, puesto que terminan en el medio ambiente y en el medio interno de muchos seres vivos. Eso es otra gran coctelera agitándose y no hay teoría que permita predecir lo que puede pasar.

Y generalmente incertidumbre es lo mismo que caos y entropía, por lo tanto los resultados biocidas son los más probables.

Es una temeridad crear una sola sustancia química con x función y ponerse a fabricarla inmediatamente en miles de toneladas imposibles de reciclar.

Y se crean miles de diferentes.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Ene 2016)

La "ciencia" S.A, no funciona...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/255066-esa-cosa-rara-llamada-ciencia.html


----------



## Flowerpower (1 Ene 2016)

*Es un tema muy importante*

Creo que este es uno de los hilos más interesantes del foro en estos momentos aunque creo que se ha planteado en términos incorrectos: *no es que la tecnología se haya estancado sino que la minoría dirigente que gestiona las finanzas internacionales, la economía y la política está censurado, o filtrando, la tecnología que sólo a ellos les interesa. *
El ejemplo arquetípico es la producción y distribución de energía, es vox populi que ya existen sistemas baratos y eficientes a la par de limpios en generación de energía libre pero están bloqueados o tapados por oscuros intereses de carácter industrial y empresarial.

Reto a la Ciencia

Esto lo podéis extrapolar a todos los ámbitos científicos y tecnológicos, por ejemplo la teoría de la relatividad es una teoría muy cuestionada en determinado círculos científicos (que no académicos, por la cuenta que les trae) ¿¿os imagináis que se pudiese llegar a la concusión de que podrían hacerse viajes espaciales a velocidades mayor que la luz??, eso significaría poner el universo a nuestro alcance y que en realidad el tiempo fuera único para todo el universo, naves espaciales que pudieran desplazarse a la velocidad de los neutrinos

El Gran Fraude de la TeorÃ­a de la Relatividad 2012 Odisea del espacio

acratas: La chispa de la vida

Lo que opina Louis Essen de la Teoría de la Relatividad Especial « TARDÍGRADOS


----------



## automono (1 Ene 2016)

hombre, la diferencia tecnologica entre 1920 y 1940, es abismal en 20 años.

de los años 90 a 2010, 20 años igualmente, la diferencia es pequeña.
mi opinion personal que hacer avances cada dia cuesta mas, dar un pequeño paso es tan complicado que necesita grandes cantidades de dinero, laboratorios...
la epoca de inventar algo en un garaje ya se ha terminado.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Está muy bien este hilo, cumple con las intervenciones necesarias para convertirse en un hilo burbujista paradigmático:
> 
> 1) Gente (por supuesto en primer lugar el creador del hilo) que habla de materias acerca de las cuales no tiene NI PUTA IDEA.
> 
> ...



y el listo que viene a enmendar la plana del hilo eres tú, ah no, que sólo criticas con vaguedades y ad hominem camuflados.

A ver que me entere, cuál es la nueva forma de producir energía electricidad que no se haya inventado en el siglo XIX (la ley de Faraday y la turbina eléctrica) se ha descubierto en este tiempo?

Todos los avances tecnológicos son sofisticaciones de lo básico, ni siquiera la cuántica o la relatividad tienen aplicaciones realmente revolucionarias, la solar está infrautilizada y sin una tecnología de baterías a la altura no parece que vaya a sustituir las fuentes tradicionales de generación de energía...etc, etc.


----------



## necromancer (1 Ene 2016)

El problema no es que se descubran nuevas cosas, que se hace a diario, el problema es INDUSTRIALIZARLAS, todo el mundo rajando del grafeno, siliceno, etc, pero es que se producen gramos, si algún listo inventa un proceso para fabricar millones de toneladas cada año, vamos a verlo hasta en la sopa, con aplicaciones flipantes.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Ene 2016)

necromancer dijo:


> El problema no es que se descubran nuevas cosas, que se hace a diario, el problema es INDUSTRIALIZARLAS, todo el mundo rajando del grafeno, siliceno, etc, pero es que se producen gramos, si algún listo inventa un proceso para fabricar millones de toneladas cada año, vamos a verlo hasta en la sopa, con aplicaciones flipantes.



pues de eso va el hilo, ese tipo de procesos también son un avance tecnológico.


----------



## Renato (1 Ene 2016)

El único campo donde espero que surjan avances importantes para mejorar la calidad de vida de los seres humanos es en la medicina, en concreto todos aquellos relacionados con la investigación con células madres. Afortunadamente las bases científicas ya están sentadas, por ejemplo en el año 2006 investigadores japoneses crearon las células madre pluripotenciales inducidas. A partir de este hito fundamental las cosas ya vendrán rodadas y en pocos años empezarán las primeras pruebas clínicas. Ya no harán falta transplantes de órganos sino que se crearán en el laboratorio a partir de las células del paciente.

En los demás ámbitos como telecomunicaciones, informática, transportes, construcción creo que ya tenemos un nivel de desarrollo suficiente y no importa que haya un estancamiento indefinido. Mismamente en los videojuegos pronto se llegará a un nivel fotorrealista en tiempo real. Más no se va a poder avanzar en ese aspecto. Además, es peligroso que se desarrolle mucho la tecnología y se produzcan distopías sociales chungas.


----------



## capas (1 Ene 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo con el forero Renato, para cuándo la cura de las enfemedades mentales o la posibilidad de caminar para tetrapléjicos o de poder ver para ciegos. 

Creo que la medicina es la que tiene más posibilidades de desarrollo, porque está quizás menos avanzada que la tecnológica.

(muy buen hilo)


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Ene 2016)

Desde que acabó la segunda guerra mundial solo pueden presumir de como venden a precio de oro lo que no es más que humo. Y el borregomatrix salivando.


----------



## fistrez (1 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> ¿Tiene truco la pregunta? Es que tal y como está planteada no puedo ni creer que la estés haciendo, es como si preguntaras qué se ha inventado desde el fuego para dar calorcito.
> 
> Lo cual me lleva a la siguiente cuestión: si para ti todo avance tecnológico es una sofisticación de lo básico, mejor apaga el pc, que la mierda esta de los ordenadores e internet no es más que una sofisticación (inútil, entiendo) de las palomas mensajeras (por ejemplo).
> 
> Tu siguiente mensaje espero que me lo remitas vía paloma. No dejo la ventana abierta, que hace frío, dile que dé un par de golpes con el pico.



Yo no te pillo. ¿Quieres decir que la tecnología más avanzada está en manos de los filántropos que tenemos como gobernantes?

O que aún no se es capaz de superar la combustión como fuente de energía?

En serio, explica cómo se puede entender que hace 30 años quedase petroleo para 40 años y hoy yo haya repostado a 0,80euros/litro.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2016 at 23:46 ----------




capas dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el forero Renato, para cuándo la cura de las enfemedades mentales o la posibilidad de caminar para tetrapléjicos o de poder ver para ciegos.
> 
> Creo que la medicina es la que tiene más posibilidades de desarrollo, porque está quizás menos avanzada que la tecnológica.
> 
> (muy buen hilo)



Todo se mide en términos de rentabilidad económica. Lo que la medicina avance no se sabrá hasta que se aplique. Habiendo atado, por supuesto, la repercusión económica de cada "avance".


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2016)

Lo que se ha estancado es nuestra economía, con lo cual el desarrollo tecnológico se ve sumamente afectado por ello (se abandona mucha inversión en I+D porque se está con el agua al cuello). Quizás este estancamiento tecnológico sea un síntoma más de lo jodida que está nuestra economía.


----------



## Brazacos69 (2 Ene 2016)

Renato dijo:


> El único campo donde espero que surjan avances importantes para mejorar la calidad de vida de los seres humanos es en la medicina, en concreto todos aquellos relacionados con la investigación con células madres. Afortunadamente las bases científicas ya están sentadas, por ejemplo en el año 2006 investigadores japoneses crearon las células madre pluripotenciales inducidas. A partir de este hito fundamental las cosas ya vendrán rodadas y en pocos años empezarán las primeras pruebas clínicas. Ya no harán falta transplantes de órganos sino que se crearán en el laboratorio a partir de las células del paciente.
> 
> En los demás ámbitos como telecomunicaciones, informática, transportes, construcción creo que ya tenemos un nivel de desarrollo suficiente y no importa que haya un estancamiento indefinido. Mismamente en los videojuegos pronto se llegará a un nivel fotorrealista en tiempo real. Más no se va a poder avanzar en ese aspecto. Además, es peligroso que se desarrolle mucho la tecnología y se produzcan distopías sociales chungas.




Por ejemplo en el campo de los videojuegos, yo sí que creo que hay bastante margen de avance ya que el que el videojuego tenga calidad de foto no es suficiente, lo que a mi me molaría es ¨vivir¨ la experiencia. Como Douglas Quaid en ¨Desafio Total¨


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Un hombre ciego vuelve a ver a su familia gracias a un ojo biÃ³nico
> 
> Un parapléjico vuelve a caminar gracias a un trasplante de células de su nariz
> 
> ...



Pues sí, todo se hundo, y ese ciego lo podrá ver, mientras que el cojo se podrá echar a correr.


----------



## Dev-em (2 Ene 2016)

Renato dijo:


> El único campo donde espero que surjan avances importantes para mejorar la calidad de vida de los seres humanos es en la medicina, en concreto todos aquellos relacionados con la investigación con células madres. Afortunadamente las bases científicas ya están sentadas, por ejemplo en el año 2006 investigadores japoneses crearon las células madre pluripotenciales inducidas. A partir de este hito fundamental las cosas ya vendrán rodadas y en pocos años empezarán las primeras pruebas clínicas. Ya no harán falta transplantes de órganos sino que se crearán en el laboratorio a partir de las células del paciente.
> 
> En los demás ámbitos como telecomunicaciones, informática, transportes, construcción creo que ya tenemos un nivel de desarrollo suficiente y no importa que haya un estancamiento indefinido. Mismamente en los videojuegos pronto se llegará a un nivel fotorrealista en tiempo real. Más no se va a poder avanzar en ese aspecto. Además, es peligroso que se desarrolle mucho la tecnología y se produzcan distopías sociales chungas.



Toda la medicina que promueve el stablishment se basa o en la administración de modernas panaceas previo pago cortesía de las compañías farmacéuticas , o intervenciones de profesionales de la salud ( llamados comúnmente MEDICOS) en los cuerpos de los enfermos.
La óptica medica actual es mecanicista e intervencionista , no tiene nada que ver con el mantenimiento de la salud , con el que actualmente no se ganan los garbanzos , sino con la cura de las enfermedades , el puro mercantilismo de la venta de soluciones , como si fuese una ingeniería o una cuestión de economía financiera de algún asunto corriente .

Por lo que asuntos como la administración de vitaminas , y entre ellas la principal , la vitamina C ( ascorbato y/ó acido ascórbico) , o el correcto conocimiento de la composición de los alimentos y sus efectos en el cuerpo humano ( Teoria de las calorías Versus la compresión de la asimilación [Hidratos de Carbono> Grasas> proteínas] ) están casi proscritos , por que reducen la necesidad de médicos y de las medicinas , cosa que no interesan a los que dominan el planeta.

Si los órganos se reparasen a si mismos no haría falta repararlos.....

Ya que poniendo un ejemplo automovilístico , el coche que menos se estropea es aquel que menos trabajo da a los mecánicos.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> ¿Tiene truco la pregunta? Es que tal y como está planteada no puedo ni creer que la estés haciendo, es como si preguntaras qué se ha inventado desde el fuego para dar calorcito.
> 
> Lo cual me lleva a la siguiente cuestión: si para ti todo avance tecnológico es una sofisticación de lo básico, mejor apaga el pc, que la mierda esta de los ordenadores e internet no es más que una sofisticación (inútil, entiendo) de las palomas mensajeras (por ejemplo).
> 
> Tu siguiente mensaje espero que me lo remitas vía paloma. No dejo la ventana abierta, que hace frío, dile que dé un par de golpes con el pico.



claro, la máquina de vapor y la turbina o el motor eléctrico no supusieron un salto cualitativo respecto prender una fogata.

De eso se está hablando. De saltos cualitativos. Que hace años que no hay.

Esos dependen de nuevos fenómenos que se puedan explotar, para cuando el ordenador cuántico?

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 04:06 ----------




WTrader dijo:


> Un hombre ciego vuelve a ver a su familia gracias a un ojo biÃ³nico
> 
> Un parapléjico vuelve a caminar gracias a un trasplante de células de su nariz
> 
> ...



pero si eso es tecnología experimental, y a saber la cantidad de efectos secundarios que están ocultando.

Son chapucillas que medio funcionan gracias a la resiliencia de los organismos vivos, pero no saben realmente lo que están haciendo hasta el punto de que se pueda considerar tecnología de manera similar al conocimiento que se tiene de un motor de combustión.

Así nos va, la medicina es la ciencia más atrasada de todas.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Ene 2016)

Wtrader, hablar sobre el estancamiento tecnológico no implica ser antitecnología, aún cuando globalmente la tecnología está siendo más negativa que positiva, pero eso es debido a un mal uso y a su escala.

Y en el hilo se habla sobre tecnología asentada que se haya masificado y cambiado la forma de vida de millones de personas.

De momento ni los dentistas regeneran dientes, ni cultivan órganos de manera rutinaria para trasplantes, ni ponen ojos biónicos funcionales, ni piernas ni nada.

Y llevan décadas investigando esas cuestiones con avances muy muy modestos.

Reconozco que en biología es dónde más fenómenos nuevos que quizás generen tecnología hay, pero a la vez la vida misma parece un fenómeno de tal magnitud de complejidad que los efectos secundarios y la incertidumbre parecen inevitables.

No sé si la palabra incertidumbre es algo que va con la noción de tecnología, la verdad.


----------



## Oscovita (2 Ene 2016)

Os la han dado con queso, todo es autobombo, no hay tanta tecnologia, las guerras por mucho gadget de mierda o llevas tropas formadas o no eliminas el objetivo salvo que le metas fuego purificador a todo, y tampoco asi porque no son bobos y se meterian en un agujero.

No os creais nada de la ciencia del humo, son como los pisitos... Que hay algo que me lleva a 1000 por hora por la carretera , seguro y sin traumas? Aqui y ahora, o me vas mostrando el progreso in situ, lo demas es timar y tocar los cojones al personal.

Tambien que te la chupen 20 especialistas es la ostia pero a los borrachos-gañanes de barra de bar aprendi hace mucho a reirme de ellos.

Mirad apol, son la polla engañan con un ordenador del mierdamark refushible a todo tontito que pasa por su acera.... El ser Humano es Primario... Todavia no ha llegado ni sabe lo que es la Secundaria... Ainssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jhonj008 (2 Ene 2016)

El problema está en que la tecnología que se saca al mercado la mayoría es del entretenimiento, como los smartphone y televisores, pero en tecnologías para viajes espaciales, biotecnologia, fuentes de energía alternativas o se han quedado en la sombra o nos ocultan del publico general.
He oído que la tecnología militar esta de 50 a 100 años adelantado a su tiempo, por lo que opino que todos los avances tecnologicos existentes son ocultados al publico y que se aprovecha para fines bélicos o para unos pocos, aprovechando los presupuestos negros para financiarlos.


----------



## Oscovita (2 Ene 2016)

jhonj008 dijo:


> El problema está en que la tecnología que se saca al mercado la mayoría es del entretenimiento, como los smartphone y televisores, pero en tecnologías para viajes espaciales, biotecnologia, fuentes de energía alternativas o se han quedado en la sombra o nos ocultan del publico general.
> He oído que la tecnología militar esta de 50 a 100 años adelantado a su tiempo, por lo que opino que todos los avances tecnologicos existentes son ocultados al publico y que se aprovecha para fines bélicos o para unos pocos, aprovechando los presupuestos negros para financiarlos.



Deja de ver novenomilenio por favor, adelantado en el tiempo? y quien lo dice un ejjperto? , vamos a ver, adelantado o atrasado no existe...EXISTE LO QUE HAY AHORA EN LA ACTUALIDAD, POR FAVOR UN POQUITIN DE CRITERIO....


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Ene 2016)

jhonj008 dijo:


> El problema está en que la tecnología que se saca al mercado la mayoría es del entretenimiento, como los smartphone y televisores, pero en tecnologías para viajes espaciales, biotecnologia, fuentes de energía alternativas o se han quedado en la sombra o nos ocultan del publico general.
> *He oído que la tecnología militar esta de 50 a 100 años adelantado a su tiempo*, por lo que opino que todos los avances tecnologicos existentes son ocultados al publico y que se aprovecha para fines bélicos o para unos pocos, aprovechando los presupuestos negros para financiarlos.



podría ser, pero como han dicho, dónde están las pruebas?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Ene 2016)

Punchy dijo:


> Un buen ejemplo del estancamiento tecnológico lo tenemos en la aeronáutica. ¡Seguimos volando en aviones diseñados hace 50 años!
> 
> Foto hecha a un avión en 1969:
> 
> ...




Eh eh..Y los colorines de los aparatos de hoy? eso es un avanse cientilífico :XX:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 07:47 ----------

Autocitándome:



> Entendedlo: La ciencia Y tecnologías es DOMINACION. Un instrumento de dominación más.
> 
> Ya no es el buscar el conocimiento por el conocimiento, o la verdad por la verdad ,o el saber por el saber. *Los que la financian y la encauzan detentan el poder económico, precisamente para conseguir ventajas tecnológicas que le permitan acrecentarlo más aún.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigh (2 Ene 2016)

Pues yo creo que con el "avance tecnologico", empezamos a encontrarnos con gravisimos problemas que creo que sera extremadamente dificil superarlos sin un enorme caos social. Viene a ser algo asi como "la naturaleza humana". Guarda relacion con eso de "esta todo inventado":

Los humanos nos esforzamos, creamos, diseñamos y pensamos para obtener algo a cambio. Y no me refiero en exclusiva al dinero, pueden ser otras cosas como prestigio en el grupo, acceso a los bienes por parte de mas personas, etc. En definitiva, hacemos todo para satisfacer necesidades basicas de las personas y que estas puedan acceder a esos bienes.
Y el problema es que ya tenemos practicamente todas las necesidades basicas cubiertas. Alguno estara pensando "joder, pero si yo no tengo iPhone y lo quiero! ni tengo un Audi R8!!". Claro, pero es que si que tienes un coche y un movil, y el iPhone o el Audi solo es algo que aporta prestigio social o que sencillamente nos han convencido de que es bueno tener. En ese sentido, nos venden mierda porque no hay otra cosa ya que puedan vendernos.

Muchos ahora pensaran que en realidad si que hay muchas cosas que hacer, porque no hemos llegado a Marte por ejemplo. Claro, pero ahora pensadlo profundamente y dadme una respuesta que me cierre la boca, por favor, porque llevo buscandola mucho tiempo: Que ganamos yendo a Marte, ademas de darnos el gusto de poder decir que hemos llegado a Marte?
Nada. No ganamos nada. Y esa es la razon por la que no se intenta llegar a Marte. Y tambien es la razon por la que dejo de irse a la Luna. Porque una vez que ya se habia controlado una tecnologia espacial que podia suponer una amenaza por parte de la URSS si ellos la alcanzaban y EEUU no, no tenia ningun sentido volver a la Luna: los recursos que habia en la Tierra eran suficientes para mantener nuestras necesidades y ademas eran mucho mas baratos. La unica razon por la que habria querido alguien ir a la Luna, es darse el gusto de decir que ha llegado a la Luna, y nadie invertiria millones y millones de dolares en hacer eso para nada.

Por eso lo que se ha intentado en los ultimos ¿10 años? es invertir en sectores mas que cuestionables. Lo unico que podian hacer las empresas para ganar mas dinero, ante la ausencia total de sectores en los que generar bienes de consumo utiles o novedosos mas alla de un diseño o una marca, era abaratar costes, y vendernos mierda que no necesitamos.

Y ahi llegamos a otro de los dilemas que nos va a suponer la "tecnologia". Abaratar costes implica prescindir de los humanos. Producir sin personas. Pero la psicologia de las personas esta hecha para hacer cosas, aunque sea de forma imperfecta. No nos pueden dar las cosas hechas o no las valoramos, por eso un repollo cultivado en nuestro huerto nos sabe mucho mejor que el comprado en el supermercado.
La economia del ahorro de costes implica que es muy rentable, por ejemplo, diseñar un traductor automatico de conversaciones. Todo el mundo lo compraria porque no tendrian que aprender otro idioma. Pero entonces, quien estudiaria otro idioma? Es mas, tendria sentido el propio concepto de "idioma"? Tambien supondria eliminar pilotos, conductores, recepcionistas, vendedores, etc. La cuestion es: alguien querria vivir en un mundo donde no hay que aprender idiomas, ni estudiar, ni conducir, ni ir a comprar algo a la tienda, ni ir a trabajar... Claro que no. Es el concepto del esfuerzo por la recompensa, tan insertado en nuestra propia genetica que es imposible que lo ignoremos. 
Y eso nos lleva a la cuestion de unas paginas atras: los robots sexuales. Alguien querria follar siempre con unos robots que imitasen mujeres, aunque estos fuesen tan similares a las mujeres que no pudiesemos distinguirlos? No, no querriamos. Es mas, os aseguro que la sensacion que tendria todo el mundo que los probase, seria la de haberse hecho una paja muy realista. Pero una paja a fin de cuentas. La razon es sencilla: si no existe la posibilidad de que no follemos, y que el hecho de acabar follando o no dependa de nuestras decisiones, nuestras acciones, y su respuesta en la mujer... no nos hace gracia. Si no existe la posibilidad de que esa mujer haga algo y ese hecho sea algo valioso, por escaso, no nos gusta.


----------



## Maldek (2 Ene 2016)

La tecnologia no avanza porque está al servicio del poder, no de los ciudadanos, aunque en principio pudiera parecer así.


----------



## gurrumino (2 Ene 2016)

Mi idea es que hay una tecnología muy avanzada en todos los sentidos pero las élites la tienen oculta, reservada para implementar cuando hayan reducido la población lumpenosa hasta niveles aceptables para ellos (y en eso están), ven que la superpoblación y el desarrollo sostenible llegan a un punto sin retorno y el planeta está jodido a todos los niveles.


----------



## Solitario (2 Ene 2016)

Para que se produzca un salto tecnologico importante creo que será necesario un nuevo desencadenante, eso es o una guerra mundial o un mega-crash mundial.

Asi fue en la segunda guerra mundial con la invención de los motores a reacción,misiles guiados,cámaras a color etc.

Mientratanto toca aguantar.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Ene 2016)

Solitario dijo:


> Para que se produzca un salto tecnologico importante creo que será necesario un nuevo desencadenante, eso es o una guerra mundial o un mega-crash mundial.
> 
> Asi fue en la segunda guerra mundial con la invención de los motores a reacción,misiles guiados,cámaras a color etc.
> 
> Mientratanto toca aguantar.



Y por que hay que esperar a una guerra ?

Es que el espiritu humano no se manifiesta por otra causa?

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sigh (2 Ene 2016)

Solitario dijo:


> Para que se produzca un salto tecnologico importante creo que será necesario un nuevo desencadenante, eso es o una guerra mundial o un mega-crash mundial.
> 
> Asi fue en la segunda guerra mundial con la invención de los motores a reacción,misiles guiados,cámaras a color etc.
> 
> Mientratanto toca aguantar.




Si, pero es que habia el marco hacia el que avanzar. Las tecnologias de la segunda guerra mundial son derivadas de discusiones teoricas y experimentos que estaban en curso desde la segunda mitad del siglo XIX.
Pero lo mas relevante es que esas tecnologias tenian una funcion practica. El radar permitia hacer algo que hasta ese momento no se podia hacer, el motor a reaccion lo mismo, la energia nuclear lo mismo, los cohetes lo mismo... Pero lo que tenemos hoy en dia no permite nada de eso. Hoy en dia solo estamos poniendole luces y ruedas a lo que ya teniamos, y solo se esta avanzando de verdad en un sector: las telecomunicaciones. Y ademas es un avance inerte, porque solo permite hacer lo mismo que haciamos antes solo que ahorrando costes y pasos. Lo que antes hacia llamando a fulanito, ahora lo hago escribiendo en una pantalla.

Fijate en la ciencia puntera hoy en dia, cual es? Los experimentos del acelerador de particulas del CERN de Ginebra. Realmente crees que de ahi va a salir algo realmente importante como para que revolucione la tecnologia al nivel que lo hizo la electricidad? Siquiera al nivel que lo hizo la nevera? Claro que no.

Y es que la clave de todo es que las demandas de la humanidad estan practicamente cubiertas.


----------



## Sigh (2 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Probablemente esta percepción que tengáis de ralentización de la tecnología proviene de vivir los fenómenos desde dentro. Ahora nos parece la pera que en las primeras décadas del Siglo XX se popularizaran el automóvil o la televisión pero, sobre el terreno, necesitaron décadas para implementarse masivamente, no llegaron ni mucho menos de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> Algunos datos:
> 
> ...




Bien, me alegro que hayas mencionado el tema de la renta per capita como sintoma de progreso, al igual que la esperanza de vida.

La cuestion es, atendiendo a estos parametros, cuando creemos coches que se conducen solos, habremos progresado? Te habras cargado practicamente tres sectores economicos enteros:
-Transporte: camiones que se conducen solos implican que no hay que pagar a conductores.
-Taxis: seria ridiculo que existiesen taxistas si los coches no necesitan conductor.
-Automocion: quien va a pagar por un Lamborghini si luego no puede conducirlo? Quien va a pagar por un motor mas potente si el coche acelera solo hasta el maximo de velocidad permitida? Se valorara mas en un coche la conexion wifi que tenga que el motor del mismo.

Habra mas renta per capita una vez ocurra esto?

Lo mismo podriamos decir de otras tecnologias, por ejemplo la realidad virtual. Es posible que en 25 años la realidad virtual permita celebrar congresos y reuniones como si estuvieses en el propio sitio,viendo a la gente a tu alrededor. Cuanto dinero se perdera en hoteles, hosteleria y transporte? Atendiendo a lo mismo, quien va a pagar por entrar en un museo cuando puede ver todo en 3D?. Es mas yo diria que incluso se cargara una parte del turismo.

Tambien habra mas renta per capita en esa situacion?

La cuestion es que la razon por la que estan intentando vendernos esto, es que no hay nada que vender, asique todo se basa en ahorrar costes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2016)

En medicina si que NO se ha avanzado...estamos igual que en los 90...todo postureo barato...:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 13:39 ----------




WTrader dijo:


> Un hombre ciego vuelve a ver a su familia gracias a un ojo biÃ³nico
> 
> Un parapléjico vuelve a caminar gracias a un trasplante de células de su nariz
> 
> ...



palo y zanahoria...¿ para cuando una cura REAL  DEL CANCER DESPUES DE 100 PUTOS AÑAZOS investigando ? ¿ y del Alzeimher ?...humo y:abajo: smartphones nada mas...


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Ene 2016)

Yo creo que donde si se van a producir avances es en la automatización de los procesos de producción, de hecho es en el único campo en el que he visto verdaderos progresos. La deslocalización a China y otras naciones subdesarrolladas ha frenado un poco esto, pero en cuanto deje de serles rentable usar esa mano de obra semi-esclava, o dicha mano de obra empiece a reclamar mas derechos y aumentos salariales, volverán a ponerse a la labor con todo. 
Robots, autómatas, IA, solo para sustituir al humano en las cadenas de producción, no es para otra cosa. Esclavos automaticos a bajo precio, en esa dirección si que se avanza.
El el terreno militar ha habido un estacamiento o raletización al finalizar la guerra fría, desde la primera guerra del golfo los EEUU se habían quedado un poco parados en esto. Pero parece que los rusos les están poniendo las pilas de nuevo, para volver a equilibrar la balanza van a comenzar otra vez en serio, y esta vez van a echar mano de nanotecnología, armas bacteriologicas, IA implementada, dispositivos de ocultación visuales, etc, etc, para echarse a temblar. 
La dictadura que vivimos es la del dinero, este es el nuevo Dios de la sociedad actual, y este no entiende de cuestiones humanas, sociales ni de nada. Los sueños del hombre, sus esperanzas, sus necesidades, ya no interesan, no son rentables, debemos de renunciar a ellos, debemos de ser "realistas", poner los piés en el suelo...


----------



## Brazacos69 (2 Ene 2016)




----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (2 Ene 2016)

Que estamos ciéntifica y tecnológicamente estancados desde hace 40 años no lo voy a discutir mas, hay muchos hilos al respecto y se ha argumentado hasta la saciedad. 

Voy a aprovechar mi intervención en este hilo para hacer ver que el estancamiento de la humanidad no solo es científico y tecnológico sino que afecta prácticamente a todos los campos . 

*Las Artes ...*

La pintura y escultura denominada " de vanguardia " en 2016 son obras abstractas , garabatos, manchurrones , fierros retorcidos , performances que se confunden con vertederos ... exactamente igual que lo que se llamaba "vanguardia" en los años 20 y 30 del siglo XX . Por otra parte están los hiperrealistas que retoman planteamientos clásicos del renacimiento y el barroco, con todo el hiperrealismo como corriente "moderna" tiene ya casi 60 años 

La música "culta" . La música "culta" moderna sigue empecinada en buscar disonancias molestas, mezclar ruidos de la naturaleza, meter sonidos generados electrónicamente. Exactamente igual que hace 80 años. El éxito de estas corrientes musicales sigue siendo tan nulo como a principio del siglo XX , ni entre las élites intelectuales mas gafapásticas hay quien aguante un concierto entero de este tipo de música. 

La música "popular" . Está igualmente estancada. Los estilos que aparecieron a mediados del siglo XX y revolucionaron la música popular siguen siendo los mismos que llenan las listas de éxitos actuales : El rock, el heavy , el pop , el rap , la música disco , el techno-pop , el hip-hop ... todo existía a finales de los 60 del siglo XX . 
*¡¡ Reflexionen lo siguiente !! ...* Los chavales que hoy tienen 15 años y se creen super modernos de la muerte por llevar un pantalón colgandero y una gorra de lado mientras escuchan rapear a sus ídolos , son como si los chavales "modernos" de 1975 hubieran vestido traje con corbata , se peinasen con la raya al lado y hubieran escuchado boleros , tangos y fox-trop . 

El cine ... Hace 2 semanas se estrenó la que será probablemente la película mas taquellera de la década. Un remake de una película de ciencia ficción de 1977 , pero con un guión infinitamente mas endeble. No hace falta profundizar mas al respecto. 


La literatura ... ¿ Cuál es la " Guerra y Paz " , " El Rojo y Negro" ó "La Regenta" de los últimos 30 años ? ... ¿ Los "Pilares de la Tierra" quizás , ó "50 sombras de Grey" ? 

*La Teoría económica y política 
*

Aquí en este foro de economía seguimos discutiendo teorías económicas y políticas forjadas en los siglos XVIII , XIX y principio del XX . Liberalismo, Comunismo , Mercantilismo, Monetarismo , Socialismo , Anarquismo . 

Seguimos teniendo democracias "representativas" , votos por circunscripciones, reparto según ley D'Hont etc todo ello surge en los siglos XIX y XX por la imposibilidad física de recabar la voluntad del ciudadano sobre los diferentes aspectos de la gestión política y por la dificultad técnica de realizar recuentos de circunscripción única. 

*Derechos laborales y estructura social ... 
*
No solo no progresan sino que estamos volviendo a situaciones anteriores al siglo XX. La jornada laboral sigue siendo la misma que se empezó a establecer en occidente en la segunda década del siglo XX, se habla de que hay que trabajar mas para ser competitivos con países de economía planificada como RPC ó directamente tercermundistas como Bangladesh . La edad de jubilación cada ves se postpone mas, la permeabilidad social cada vez en menor , el hijo del pobre por muy buen estudiante que sea, por muy trabajador, emprendedor etc cada vez lo tiene mas difícil para escalar socialmente , la clase media en occidente está en decadencia. 

... En fin , que estamos "progresando adecuadamente" circulen


----------



## marciale (2 Ene 2016)

Es un mito muy extendido la influencia de las guerras con el desarrollo tecnológico. Toda la nueva tecnología del siglo XX pudo crearse gracias a los grandes científicos de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX. Toda, absolutamente toda la tecnología _creada_ durante las grandes guerras ya existía antes de ellas. El despilfarro económico de estos periodos sacó las curiosidades teóricas o de laboratorio y las utilizó en aplicaciones reales, pero no las creó.


----------



## Comodoro (2 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En medicina si que NO se ha avanzado...estamos igual que en los 90...todo postureo barato...:
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 13:39 ----------
> 
> ...



En medicicina estamos a niveles de postguerra. Lo único que ha avanzado y mucho son las máquinas de diagnóstico y el aparataje para operar, que curiosamente, lo han desarrollado ingenieros.

Los médicos saben lo mismo que hace muchas décadas, sino menos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Sí, igualito que en los 90.
> 
> Le voy a contar un caso personal. Una persona muy querida para mí se sometió a una operación hace un par de años. Me informé en internet sobre dicha operación, y encontré la siguiente información:
> 
> ...



me alegro mucho....... toma, infórmate acerca de Marie Curie...ya en el s. XIX se investigaba...insisto NO se ha avanzado una mierda...3 amigos mios 3, MURIERON DE CANCER entre los 25-45 años, el ultimo el año pasado, amigos de infancia...y tengo 50 años :...eso si, para sacar el nuevo IPhone 35785 WSF/19klAS si que se dejan los cojones investigando...:abajo:

Marie Curie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2016)

Y del Alzeimher mejor ni hablamos...supongo que el pasar de los 70-75 años es ya una prueba de fuego...tantos años dando caña al cuerpo...y sin recambios...:


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Sí, igualito que en los 90.
> 
> Le voy a contar un caso personal. Una persona muy querida para mí se sometió a una operación hace un par de años. Me informé en internet sobre dicha operación, y encontré la siguiente información:
> 
> ...



esto es el 10% de la medicina, en el resto no se ha avanzado nada, una diabetes siguen sin saber curarla oficialmente, igual que la presión alta, el asma, el cáncer, las enfermedades autoinmunes (éstas las provocan, eso sí saben hacerlo aunque no lo reconozcan), y un largo etc.

No digo que no sea valioso el avance en tratamientos de urgencia, incluso algunos medicamentos para paliar enfermedades crónicas (te mantienen vivos mientras te curas de otra forma), pero curar lo que se dice curar o en prevención no han avanzado una mierda, oficialmente (podrían hacer más si no cagaran para ciertos resultados bien asentados).

Y en la esperanza de vida desde la potabilización del agua, el alcantarillado y el comer suficientemente todos los días tampoco han avanzado nada.


----------



## Sigh (2 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Pues eso, que destruyan los telares!




Error colega.
Los que catalogais de "luditas" a los que criticamos la robotizacion lo haceis basandoos en anteriores revoluciones tecnologicas con confianza ciega en que la actual reproducira el mismo esquema de comportamiento que la mecanizacion del textil o del campo.
Pero lo cierto es que no lo hara. Te explicare por que esta vez es distinto:

En las anteriores revoluciones tecnologicas lo que ocurria es que la nueva tecnologia implicaba una nueva herramienta para el trabajador. De esta forma, un trabajador con una sierra podia producir mas madera mas que uno con un hacha, lo que en primera instancia generaba una mayor cantidad de madera, lo que permitia su uso por mas personas, y que en segunda instancia liberaba trabajadores que podian ser empleados en satisfacer otras demandas de las personas. Digamos que a modo de resumen, si la productividad de un leñador con hacha era de 1.000€ al año, la de un leñador con sierra era de 3.000€ al año.
A este avance tecnologico le sigue otro, pongamos en este caso la motosierra. Ahora, el trabajador tiene una hierramienta con la cual aumenta su productividad, y se genera el mismo efecto: mas madera para satisfacer la demanda de mas poblacion, y mas trabajadores liberados para satisfacer otras demandas. Con la motosierra, la productividad de cada trabajador ya rondaba los 12.000€. Pero tras esto, empezaron a emplearse grandes maquinas que cortaban arboles mas gordos, y herramientas que troceaban el arbol in situ sin necesidad de desplazarlo. Con ello, los operarios aumentaron su productividad, digamos que hasta los 20.000€ al año.
Y de pronto, llego un robot. No necesitaba operario, lo hacia todo el solo, cortaba leña dia y noche y no necesitaba un operario. No era una herramienta sino un equipo autonomo que realizaba su trabajo sin que un operario lo utilizase. En cuanto se queda la productividad del trabajador? En 0€ al año. El trabajador no produce nada, porque no es necesario. Entonces el trabajador fue a buscar trabajo a otros sectores, penso en reciclarse, pero habia el mismo problema: los robots hacian un trabajo sin necesidad de trabajadores.

Llegados a este punto estamos en un problema de puta madre, porque la gente ya no es necesaria. Para que se necesita a la gente, si lo que aporta al sistema, su trabajo, ya no es necesario en un 90%?
Como estamos, recordemos, en una economia basada en el ahorro de costes, los robots que mas interesara diseñar seran los que puedan sustituir a un gran numero de trabajadores, o los que puedan sustituir a los trabajadores que mas cobran. De forma que aquellos trabajadores cuyo trabajo es menos mecanizable y por tanto sus sueldos mas elevados, seran los que mas aliciente aporten a la mecanizacion del mismo.

Cuando tengas a camareros, recepcionistas, camioneros, taxistas, mensajeros, pilotos de avion, operarios de automocion, contables, oficinistas, etc; en paro, a ver como encuentras un nuevo sector en el que emplearlos. Ah si, es verdad, los pondremos a diseñar robots! 

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 17:05 ----------




WTrader dijo:


> Ahora repíteme que no ha mejorado la medicina en los últimos 25 años. Gracias a ese avance puedo disfrutar de esa persona, y eso no me lo quitará argumento alguno (y menos si es falso).
> 
> Respecto del cáncer, es cierto que aún no se ha curado, pero se ha mejorado mucho la esperanza de vida tras el tratamiento. MILLONES de personas viven hoy en día gracias a esos progresos. Es muy probable que algún día salves tu vida gracias a ellos.




Respecto al cancer, no es verdad. Lo que se ha hecho es mejorar los metodos de deteccion, con ello el cancer se detecta antes y por lo tanto la "esperanza de vida" parece mas larga. En realidad no tienen ni puta idea de como curar el cancer. La quimioterapia es menos agresiva que hace años, pero sus efectos siguen siendo muy limitados. Las tecnicas operatorias han avanzado muy poco: puedes cambiar filtros de fotos miles de veces, hacer que en la foto una gorda parezca delgada, hemos diseñado visores nocturnos, reconocimiento facial en las camaras digitales... pero cuando un medico va a extirpar un tumor, no tiene ninguna herramienta que le diga donde terminan las celulas tumorales.


----------



## Joanot (2 Ene 2016)

La tecnología no está estancada. Buena prueba de ello son los últimos avances científicos REFERENTES a los chimflos azules electromagnéticos de los pelos de la ALCACHOFA. 

A ver si nos ponemos al día. :fiufiu:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Ene 2016)

alarife dijo:


> Que estamos ciéntifica y tecnológicamente estancados desde hace 40 años no lo voy a discutir mas, hay muchos hilos al respecto y se ha argumentado hasta la saciedad.
> 
> Voy a aprovechar mi intervención en este hilo para hacer ver que el estancamiento de la humanidad no solo es científico y tecnológico sino que afecta prácticamente a todos los campos .
> 
> ...



Bravo! Excelente ampliacion de perspectiva.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2016)

Aquí pongo en enlace de Marie Curie, que antes no pude poner...

Marie Curie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Sigh (3 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Cuando el ser humano ya no sea necesario para el trabajo, o repartes el poco trabajo que quede para los humanos, o instauras una renta básica universal. Es algo que en algunos países ya se está haciendo.
> 
> Que un robot nos deje sin trabajo es la mejor noticia que podemos recibir. El trabajo es esclavitud, nada mejor que librarnos de el para poder, por fin, disfrutar de la vida. Ahora lo que hay que tener es los cojones para no permitir que algo que debe beneficiar al ser humano lo acabe perjudicando. Pero ese no es un problema de la tecnología, sino de las pelotas que tengamos para exigir que la riqueza que la tecnología genere se reparta.





Jajajajaja, una renta basica dice!

Has oido hablar de la inflacion? El problema de las rentas basicas es que se las acaba comiendo la inflacion.
Con robots o sin ellos, con renta basica o sin ella, la riqueza ha de repartirse. La cuestion es en base a que la repartes. Actualmente se reparte en base a criterios como la inteligencia, la utilidad de las personas para la sociedad, el acceso a trabajos poco atractivos por otras razones, etc. Cuando eso no sea necesario, para que la vas a repartir? Y lo que es peor, de donde ibas a sacar ese dinero para redistribuirlo? Es decir, en que punto del sistema lo recuperas para volver a redistribuirlo?
Otra cuestion es a quien interesara tu dinero si todo el mundo puede comprar lo que necesita con el. Porque iba alguien a darte una chaqueta, si en realidad lo unico que puedes darle es un dinero que no necesita?

Y por ultimo. Supongamos que tienes 2.000€ mensuales y que puedes gastartelos en lo que quieras. Al igual que absolutamente todo el mundo. No tienes que trabajar, asique puedes hacer lo que quieras con tu tiempo. En esa situacion, que harias el resto de tu vida?


----------



## qualicion (3 Ene 2016)

Y con la puta solución definitiva a la calvicie llevan desde el año 96.

Yo siempre pensaba cuando era joven y comencé a tener entradas "tranquilo, de aqúi a que crezcas solucionan el problema". Lo scojones


----------



## voxpopuli (3 Ene 2016)

alarife dijo:


> Que estamos ciéntifica y tecnológicamente estancados desde hace 40 años no lo voy a discutir mas, hay muchos hilos al respecto y se ha argumentado hasta la saciedad.
> 
> Voy a aprovechar mi intervención en este hilo para hacer ver que el estancamiento de la humanidad no solo es científico y tecnológico sino que afecta prácticamente a todos los campos .
> 
> ...



La verdad catedral size. 

Lo de la jornada laboral tiene coña porque salieron hace poco estudios que un granjero medieval trabajaba bastantes menos horas que el trabajador actual. Estamos en la época tecno-medieval porque con el retraso tecnológico no llegamos ni a cyberpunk.

El peor de los mundos posibles, eso es lo que tenemos.


----------



## bladu (3 Ene 2016)

Cuando los robots recolecten manzanas y manejen tus finanzas


----------



## Heinrich (3 Ene 2016)

Punchy dijo:


> Pienso que te sales del tema porque estamos hablando de inventos, innovación y estancamiento tecnológico, no de los efectos que algo pueda tener sobre la vida de las personas...
> 
> De todas formas, Internet y la informática en general son precisamente ejemplos perfectos de estancamiento. El Internet de ahora se inventó en la década de los 90, y sus orígenes son de finales de los años 60...



Precisamente en este hilo los que afirman que hay un estancamiento de la tecnología saltan constantemente de criterio ::.

Oiga, que el grafeno... Pero no se puede crear en cantidades industriales y no afecta a nuestras vidas, no vale! Pero sí vale para defender la superioridad en materia de invención de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, cuando dio un impulso a la calidad de vida. Aunque se conocía desde siglos atrás...

En fin, que el caso es quejarse.


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Ene 2016)

Un p... Smartphone tiene mas capacidad de calculo que toda Houston de 1970... que los que estaban intentando traer de vuelta el Apollo XIII hacian los calculos en papel...
Ya no digamos lo de mandar instanteneamente videos o las pantalllas tactiles...
SI que hay avances en tecnologia, pero en un campo muy concreto.


----------



## mggz (3 Ene 2016)

Forocuñados al ataque.

Menuda sarta de gilipolleces, hay que ser gañán para soltar eso :XX:

Pero bueno, esto es burbuja, el lugar donde puedes decir que la tecnología avanza tan rápido que esta destruyendo el modelo de empleo humano occidental y a la vez decir que la tecnología está estancada y sólo nos dedicamos a perfeccionar lo ya existente. Y te puedes quedar tan ancho, y recibir unos gracias ::


----------



## elfísico (3 Ene 2016)

alarife dijo:


> Que estamos ciéntifica y tecnológicamente estancados desde hace 40 años no lo voy a discutir mas, hay muchos hilos al respecto y se ha argumentado hasta la saciedad.
> 
> Voy a aprovechar mi intervención en este hilo para hacer ver que el estancamiento de la humanidad no solo es científico y tecnológico sino que afecta prácticamente a todos los campos .
> 
> ...



pasame el link del resto de hilos que dices, que me da pereza buscar :rolleye:


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2016)

Mabuse dijo:


> El motor de Alcubierre es de los 90, y ya están investigando sus posibilidades en serio. DE ponerse a ello podríamos hecer viajes a Júpiter en menos de lo que tarda uno en recorrerse la línea uno de metro. Y antes de treinta años.



Claro, calro, esjusto lo unico q falta para ir a Jupiter. Ni sigo q no merece la pena

---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 17:22 ----------

Yo creo qla ciencia y su hija la tecnologia son animales de patas muy cortas, como lo es la misma razon en la q se basa. Lla inmensisima parte de los inventos q utilizamos hoy en dia tienen 100 años, como la electricidad, el tren el coche, los motores electricos, y la inmensa mayoria. En realidad son inventos q en su inmensa mayora se basan enprincipios muy sencillos y a lo largo de este siglo simplemente se van mejorando. Y lo qahora llaman nuevas tecnolgias, tienen minimo 50 años, un ordenador por muy ultima novedad q sea sebasa en la maquina de von newman de los 40, y un mioro de hoy es como el de hace 40 años pero conmuchisimos mas transistores.
No creo q se pueda esperar mas de la ciencia, dio ya todo lo q tenia q dar a principios del siglo xx, y lo qvino despues son magufadas como la materia oscura, el big bang, los agujeros negros, lo qpasa es q hoy la ciencia se haconertido enuna especie dereligion.
.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 17:32 ----------




Pato Sentado dijo:


> Un p... Smartphone tiene mas capacidad de calculo que toda Houston de 1970... que los que estaban intentando traer de vuelta el Apollo XIII hacian los calculos en papel...
> Ya no digamos lo de mandar instanteneamente videos o las pantalllas tactiles...
> SI que hay avances en tecnologia, pero en un campo muy concreto.



Es qeso no son avnces son mejoras, como hacer q. un motor de 100cv en vez de 20 no es un avance tecnologico Y lo de mandar videos o lo q sea es lo mismo, "nuevas", si es q una imagen en movimiento se puede llamar nueva, aplicaiones del hecho de codificar la informacion digitalmente, algo q se hace desde hace 50 ños como poco.
Algunos os flipais mucho con unapiedra de colores.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 17:40 ----------




WTrader dijo:


> Y tanto. Se les está enseñando por activa y por pasiva que los grandes avances del pasado necesitaron décadas para empezar a utilizarse masivamente, y ellos erre que erre: "todo es humo", "todo es una mierda", "llevamos 40 años estancados", etc.
> 
> Y eso lo escriben muchos A TRAVÉS DE UNA TABLET CON CONEXIÓN INALÁMBRICA A INTERNET (que podrían manejar, si lo necesitaran, con un brazo biónico, que ya existen y utilizan miles de personas).
> 
> Es que es para descojonarse.



Una tablet de esas q dices es basicamente igual al ENIAC, el primer ordenador en cuanto a arquitectura y principios de funcionamiento, otra cosa es qtenga 1000000 de veces su memoria o.procesador, a eso se llama mejora, hasta q ya no se pueda mejorar mas, q esta mas cerca q lejos. Si quieres hablamos despues a ver si por entoces has caido de la burra
Lo delbrazo bionico ese, exite en tus sueños.


----------



## Sigh (3 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Hombre, si tanto te descojonas de las propuestas de un conforero, espero que cojas el primer avión a Finlandia para descojonarte de ellos, que las van a llevar a cabo:
> 
> Renta básica a la finlandesa
> 
> ...





Me descojono porque la gente no tiene ni idea de las implicaciones de una renta basica. En Finlandia la van a aplicar, pero los economistas del pais ya lo tienen muy claro: es muy posible que fracasa, y la unica forma de que no fracase es que se consiga sustraer la cantidad necesaria de dinero mediante algun impuesto a las empresas que no generen suficiente mano de obra. Todo lo demas, sera un fracaso:
-Porque la inflacion se comera un reparto "igualitario": si tu tienes lo mismo que tu vecino, no hay nada que puedas ofrecerme y el no a cambio de los bienes que produzco, por lo que se anula el estabilizador de precios via oferta-demanda.
-Porque si sustraes el dinero en la parte equivocada de la cadena de produccion y consumo, lo unico que conseguiras es acumular todo el dinero tras pocos años en las manos del empresario productor, mientras te ves obligado a endeudarte mas y mas y a aumentar los impuestos a los trabajadores que todavia existan para poder financiar la renta basica.
-Porque las rentas basicas distribuyen los presupuestos para ayudas sociales igualitariamente entre la gente que los necesita y la que no, retrayendo el poder adquisitivo de los primeros.

En Finlandia no van a conseguir nada y al final van a dejar el tema de la renta basica en un solo concepto: agrupacion de todas las ayudas sociales actuales para personas desfavorecidas.

Sobre tu razonamiento respecto al reparto de la riqueza: las rentas minimas no reparten esa riqueza, no se porque no lo ves:
Si tu tienes 100€, y yo fabrico cosas, tienes que darme esos 100€ para comprar mis cosas. Una vez yo tengo esos euros, el gobierno tiene que encontrar la forma de que vuelvan a ti, como sea. Incluso si los gobiernos se pusiesen de acuerdo para cobrar impuestos del 80% a las grandes fortunas, el maximo de dinero que regresaria a tu son 80€. Al cabo de solo 3 ciclos, tu ya solo tendrias unos 50€, mientras que el producto acumularia el 50% de la masa monetaria total. Puedes pensar que una solucion seria que el gobierno imprimiese los 20€ restantes para completar tus 100€, pero entonces tendrias una inflacion del 20% con cada ciclo: las cosas subirian de precio porque el dinero "valdria menos".

Te aseguro que si no tuvieses que trabajar por la robotizacion de la sociedad, tu no aprenderias nada, porque no sirve de nada. Para que quieres aprender a hacer algo que nunca podras hacer, sencillamente porque no sirve de nada? Porque iba a alguien a comerse una tortilla peor hecha que la que hace un robot?
Posiblemente tampoco estarias con la familia, porque es bastante probable que no existan familias. Seguramente no veas porque, pero te doy una pista: cohesion social.
Tampoco creo que tuvieses muchos amigos, piensa que seria muy dificil conocer gente en un mundo en el que, a) Las interacciones sociales son minimas, y b) nadie tiene por que aguntarte pudiendo hacer las cosas con un robot.

Yo encuentro razonable mejorar la vida de las personas. Pero creo que tu y yo no llamamos "mejorar" a lo mismo. Tu consideras que la aplicacion de tecnologia a un campo es una mejora siempre. Yo considero que no siempre.


----------



## marciale (3 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Y tanto. Se les está enseñando por activa y por pasiva que los grandes avances del pasado necesitaron décadas para empezar a utilizarse masivamente, y ellos erre que erre: "todo es humo", "todo es una mierda", "llevamos 40 años estancados", etc.
> 
> *Y eso lo escriben muchos A TRAVÉS DE UNA TABLET CON CONEXIÓN INALÁMBRICA A INTERNET (que podrían manejar, si lo necesitaran, con un brazo biónico, que ya existen y utilizan miles de personas).*
> 
> Es que es para descojonarse.



ENIAC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dynabook - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Las novedades de los ordenadores, Internet y las tablets son la miniaturización y la reducción drástica de sus precios. Su existencia data de medio siglo atrás. De hecho, todo lo que crees que es moderno y novedoso data de medio siglo atrás o más. Pocas novedades auténticas encontrarás. El estancamiento tecnológico es algo indiscutible por mucho que te empeñes en lo contrario.


----------



## marciale (3 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Y un coche es básicamente igual a un carromato.



No. En absoluto. Ni por asomo. Un coche es un carromato con un motor de combustión móvil (un gran paso adelante de los enormes motores estacionarios), un sistema de transmisión y un sistema de control.

Se nota quien habla por hablar y quien lo hace porque tiene algo de conocimientos en el asunto.



WTrader dijo:


> Y el brazo biónico, es cierto, no existe. Son los padres.



Depende de a que te refieras. ¿Te refieres a una prótesis chapucera con un par de electrodos que te permiten abrir y cerrar una pinza con forma de mano sin ningún tipo de control sobre la fuerza ejercida? Porque eso, lamento volver a insistir, ya existía hace más de medio siglo. Un poco de documentación antes de abrir el pico no vendría mal...

---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 23:32 ----------




WTrader dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo (disculpa la expresión, compañero, pero es que ya me canso de escuchar siempre el mismo argumento por refutado que esté).
> 
> Todas las tecnologías tienen un origen y tardan décadas en desarrollarse, y muchas veces en su desarrollo alcanzan hitos y aplicaciones inimaginables en su origen que las convierten en algo radicalmente distinto. Si (es un suponer) dentro de 50 años existieran una IA consciente y superior a la inteligencia humana, la impresión 3D universal o la inmortalidad biológica o informática, ¿en qué época piensas que situarían su origen? Efectivamente, se irían a muchas décadas atrás. Y no por ello nadie en su sano juicio negaría la absoluta MARAVILLA de dichos avances y afirmaría que la tecnología está estancada.



Nadie discute lo que escribes en este mensaje que cito. De hecho es precisamente la postura que todos defienden. La tecnología no se desarrolla de la noche a la mañana, sino que sigue una evolución. Como ejemplo la máquina de vapor. Los griegos ya experimentaron con curiosidades propulsadas a vapor. Luego vino Newcomen y luego Watt. Sin embargo, evolucionó a partir de un punto inicial hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día.

En la actualidad seguimos mejorando tecnologías iniciadas hace décadas. NAdie lo discute. Lo que se discute precisamente es que ya no se crean nuevas _ramas evolutivas tecnológicas_, sino que nos limitamos a recorrer las ya iniciadas por nuestros predecesores.



WTrader dijo:


> Si lo reducís todo a que "es sólo una mejora de lo anterior", la tecnología no ha avanzado desde los tiempos de las cavernas. Vaya, exactamente lo que queréis oir los pesimistas patológicos de Burbuja.



Falso. Siguiendo mi anterior ejemplo, en los tiempos de las cavernas no tenía máquinas de vapor ni nada que se les pareciese, por lo que la máquina de vapor es una invención posterior a los tiempos de las cavernas, es decir, tiene un origen posterior en el tiempo. Lo mismo ocurre con todas y cada una de las invenciones que has puesto como contraejemplos en este hilo, todas ellas tienen un punto de origen en el tiempo. Resulta que este origen data de hace más de medio siglo atrás... de aquí lo del estancamiento tecnológico. Mejoramos pero no creamos.


----------



## marciale (4 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> No muchacho. Si se trata de reducir al absurdo como tú haces (pero sólo cuando te conviene), un coche es un carromato en el que la tracción animal ha sido sustituida por un motor y las riendas por un volante.



Un coche consiste en unir muchas invenciones en una (un carro, un motor de combustión, un sistema de transmisión y un sistema de control). Una _tablet_ consiste en hacer más grande un _smartphone_ y éste a su vez consiste en unir un _Dynabook_ de los 60 y un teléfono móvil... ¡Todo un avance!



WTrader dijo:


> Y están mucho más cerca el rendimiento y la utilidad de un carromato a los de un coche que el de ENIAC al de Tianhe-2. Pero mucho más.



Desde luego. Un carro que a duras penas podía recorrer los 20 km diarios, requería grandes pastos para alimentar a los caballos, establos para darles refugio, herreros para herrar a los animales, etc. Por otro lado un coche puede dar varias vueltas al mundo sin descanso y lo único que necesita es un cambio de aceite cada cuarto de vuelta. Completamente iguales. Por eso se predijo a finales del XIX el colapso de la sociedad moderna debido a las heces de los caballos. En contra, un pedazo ordenador de la actualidad que hace exactamente lo mismo que el ENIAC pero más rápido y con más memoria es una evolución a años luz de distancia que el coche...



WTrader dijo:


> Respecto del brazo biónico: DARPA has a mind-controlled prosthetic robot arm lets you actually feel what it touches - Quartz
> 
> Échale un ojo. No espero que te la enfundes, pero al menos algo habrás aprendido hoy.



Sí, sí, algo que veo cada día por la calle... Como las baterías de grafeno, los materiales compuestos con nanotubos de carbono, los hoteles lunares, las Google Glass esas, etc. Prototipos caros y sofisticados con una muy pero que muy dudosa introducción en el mercado real.



WTrader dijo:


> Se nota quién está absolutamente desfasado, no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla y viene aquí a dárselas de listo. Eso sí que se nota.



¿NINI? ¿Camarero? ¿Quizás funcionario? Dudo que en tu vida hayas firmado un proyecto de un nuevo producto, ¿me equivoco? Entonces a callar, _entendido que está al día_.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2016 at 00:13 ----------




WTrader dijo:


> Y fíjate, que incluso aunque así fuera (y lo no es), eso no significaría que la tecnología está estancada. Y que no os entra en la sesera...



Eso, que sí es, es precisamente lo que significa estar estancado. Que el arte esté estancado no significa que no se creen nuevas obras de arte o se refinen los estilos ya conocidos. Significa que no se crean nuevos estilos. Pues lo mismo con la tecnología. Se crean nuevos artilugios (_smartphones_) y se mejoran los ya existentes (4 L / 100 km), pero no se crean nuevos (¿central eléctrica de fusión nuclear?).


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (4 Ene 2016)

elfísico dijo:


> pasame el link del resto de hilos que dices, que me da pereza buscar :rolleye:



Hay muchos pero empieza por este si quieres : 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/476370-gran-estancamiento-13.html

Es de 2013 y ni si quiera es el primero donde se debatío este tema.


----------



## marciale (4 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Pregunto, y sin ánimo de ofender, sino de entender: Marciale, ¿estás jubilado?
> 
> Conste que no tengo ningún problema con los jubilados, es sólo curiosidad.



No. En plena edad laborar, empleado como ingeniero de una empresa pionera en su sector. Estoy constantemente pendiente del mercado y de la posible competencia (aunque ésta todavía no exista como tal) y nunca he visto nada que no existiera ya en los 60 (de una u otra forma). Incluso la _nueva tecnología_ en la que se basa la empresa para la que trabajo tiene poco de nueva. Simplemente a nadie se le ocurrió/supo como introducirla en el mercado. De hecho en esto se basa el _desarrollo_ tecnológico en la actualidad, en conseguir cuotas de mercado.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Y un coche es básicamente igual a un carromato.
> 
> Y el brazo biónico, es cierto, no existe. Son los padres.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigh (4 Ene 2016)

tixel dijo:


> WTrader dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eres tu el que esta enrrocado, un hacha afilada con laser es un hacha culaquiera con mejor filo, pero sigue siendo un hacha. Avances son cuando hay un cambio de paradigma, hasta un momento se hacia algo de una determinada manera y de repente se empiezan a hacer de otra con una tecnologia diferente que no existia hasta la fecha y eso no es lo que pasa con la tblet inalambrica de la que hablas y por ese mismo motivo no va a haber esa IA de la que hablas.
> ...


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2016)

Lo que está estancando es tu cerebro y el de la mayoría.


----------



## marciale (4 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Este Sr., que sostiene que este tipo de IA se alcanzará en unos años (alrededor de 2029), incluso elaboró hace unos años una teoría,



Predicciones y teorías las hay a puñados. Realidades tangibles las hay en mucha menor cuantía. Seamos objetivos, dejemos la esperanza y la fe para los domingos y centrémonos en hechos comprobables.



WTrader dijo:


> Este Sr., al que supongo que, además de lo anterior, algunos denominarían NINI, funcionario o camarero,



No te lo tomes a mal hombre, no hay nada de malo en ser nada de eso (incluso en el caso de que seas NINI, siempre y cuando tus padres estén de acuerdo en mantenerte y no lo hagan porque no les queda más remedio). Era una simple respuesta a tu inocente comentario de que estoy desfasado y me las vengo a dar de listo... Recuerda: la Tercera Ley de Newton es universal.



WTrader dijo:


> hoy es director de Ingeniería de Google.



No será por ejemplos de cargos directivos o políticos a los que les cuesta articular dos frases conexas seguidas... Su puesto de trabajo no prueba nada, del mismo modo que el hecho de que tu seas NINI, camarero o funcionario tampoco invalida tus argumentos.


----------



## deibid (4 Ene 2016)

No solo estamos estancados tecnologicamente y en todo en general, sino que como este hilo prueba el pensamiento magico va en aumento imparable.
De cabeza a la EDAD MEDIA.


----------



## marciale (4 Ene 2016)

Citando tu mensaje original:



WTrader dijo:


> Este Sr., que sostiene que este tipo de IA se alcanzará en unos años (alrededor de 2029), incluso elaboró hace unos años una teoría, que llama Ley de rendimientos acelerados, que propugna que el progreso de la tecnología es exponencial, no sólo de ahora, sino de siempre (lo que pasa es que, lógicamente, ahora nos encontraríamos en una fase de mayor aceleración).



¿Tener un buen currículo te da capacidades de videncia? Porque eso de que tengamos una IA consciente y superior a la inteligencia humana dentro de 15 años requiere por lo menos un milagro.



WTrader dijo:


> Para quien quiera echarle un ojo: Ley de rendimientos acelerados - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Esa teoría data del 2000. ¿Qué hay de los años posteriores? Por no decir que se refiere en exclusiva en la computación. Creo que en este hilo nadie ha negado los progresos tecnológicos en cuanto a capacidad de computación y algoritmos ejecutados, de hecho son los únicos que se han reconocido y se han dado ejemplos.
Ha escrito varios libros acerca de este y otros temas muy interesantes, siempre basándose en la idea del progreso exponencial del avance tecnológico, e incluso ha llevado a cabo muchas predicciones sobre la evolución de la tecnología, con bastante acierto. 



WTrader dijo:


> Supongo que para muchos de vosotros será un magufo, un vendedor de humo, etc.



Es un pionero de la IA, con interés por la filosofía y un gran optimismo en cuanto a las predicciones de futuro de su campo profesional. Optimistas los hay a puñados. ¿O te crees que los pioneros de la fusión nuclear no creían que ésta ya sería una realidad en la actualidad? Se han lanzado demasiadas predicciones tecnológicas optimistas al aire como para confiar en ninguna de ellas...


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Ene 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en genética no hay una tecnología fiable, lo que hacen es dar a la coctelera, con todos los efectos secundarios y peligros que eso genera. En el 90% de la medicina están así, sólo ha habido avances en los tratamientos de urgencias.
> 
> Todavía están con la investigación básica. Precisamente el problema es que pretenden usar resultados parciales y mal entendidos de manera inmediata. Es un problema también de la química. Y de ahí se está derivando una auténtica debacle que pagamos y pagarán muchas generaciones.
> 
> Es un fraude en realidad. Todo lo contrario a un avance tecnológico.



Ponte al día, macho, porque en genética está habiendo una revolución. Hoy en día te secuencian el genoma por menos de 1.000€ y de un día para otro.


----------



## Rebelde ante la Matrix (4 Ene 2016)

Así que todo lo que hay ahora lo había ya en 1970. No recuerdo que en 1970 se pudiesen crear órganos biológicos, ni que pudieses ver en tiempo real a tus familiares del otro extremo del mundo, ni que pudieses hacer cirugía con láser, ni que pudiesen tomarse imágenes por resonancia magnética, ni que se conociese el genoma humano y con ello pudieras saber si vas a sufrir determinada enfermedad.


----------



## Negroponte (4 Ene 2016)

Yo opino dos cosillas:

- La primera es que a la empresa privada le cuesta mucho invertir grandes capitales en innovación cuando ve que no va a sacar un beneficio o una rentabilidad a corto y medio plazo. El genoma, la fusión nuclear, CERN o la investigación aeroespacial son ejemplos de ello. Es la inversión pública en I+D de los países quien realiza estas costosas investigaciones. Aunque también hay que decir que los Estados también están cada vez más atados.

- La otra ya la han dicho, y es la negativa de muchas corporaciones a cambiar su modelo de negocio, aunque poco a poco tendrán que adaptarse a las nuevas situaciones porque si no lo hacen ellos, vendrán otras empresas detrás con ganas de explotar esos nuevos desarrollos.


----------



## marciale (4 Ene 2016)

Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> No recuerdo que en 1970 se pudiesen crear órganos biológicos,



¿Eso se puede hacer hoy en día? Quizás te refieras a hacer crecer cartílago en ratones. Ya han pasado 20 años del ratón-oreja y la cosa parece que no ha ido mucho más allá...



Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> ni que pudieses ver en tiempo real a tus familiares del otro extremo del mundo,



Esa posibilidad existe desde principios del siglo XX: History of videotelephony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. ¡Lo más de lo más!



Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> ni que pudieses hacer cirugía con láser,



Vale, otro avance técnico _reciente_. Tan sólo unos 25 añitos de nada...



Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> ni que pudiesen tomarse imágenes por resonancia magnética,



Hablando de los 70... Patent US3789832 - Apparatus and method for detecting cancer in tissue - Google Patents. Si quieres curiosear un poco más, si vas a la sección de citas verás que hay patentes relacionadas todavía más antiguas.



Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> ni que se conociese el genoma humano



Vale, éste sólo tiene una década (aunque se empezó con el trabajo hace dos). Aún así eso de que se _conoce_ resulta un poco ambiguo. Conocemos la secuencia de las moléculas que forman el ADN. De aquí a conocer su significado y poder manipularlo a voluntad nos queda todavía para mucho. La analogía sería interceptar un mensaje cifrado en una lengua desconocida. Hoy por hoy lo tenemos descifrado e incluso hemos conseguido traducir pequeños fragmentos inconexos, pero de aquí a que podamos leer o escribir cualquier texto en esa lengua nos queda un largo camino.



Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> y con ello pudieras saber si vas a sufrir determinada enfermedad.



El genoma te lo secuencian si lo pides de forma explícita y pagas lo que te pidan. Ningún hospital, público o privado, te ofrecerá realizar una prueba de este tipo salvo en casos muy excepcionales. Además, su capacidad diagnostica es limitada.

Unos ejemplos un tanto flojos. Para la próxima busca un poco de documentación antes...


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Ene 2016)

marciale dijo:


> Vale, éste sólo tiene una década (aunque se empezó con el trabajo hace dos). Aún así eso de que se _conoce_ resulta un poco ambiguo. Conocemos la secuencia de las moléculas que forman el ADN. De aquí a conocer su significado y poder manipularlo a voluntad nos queda todavía para mucho. La analogía sería interceptar un mensaje cifrado en una lengua desconocida. Hoy por hoy lo tenemos descifrado e incluso hemos conseguido traducir pequeños fragmentos inconexos, pero de aquí a que podamos leer o escribir cualquier texto en esa lengua nos queda un largo camino.
> 
> El genoma te lo secuencian si lo pides de forma explícita y pagas lo que te pidan. Ningún hospital, público o privado, te ofrecerá realizar una prueba de este tipo salvo en casos muy excepcionales. Además, su capacidad diagnostica es limitada.



Esto es un batiburrillo importante de conceptos.

- Conocemos la secuencia de ADN.
- Conocemos MILLONES de mutaciones, y MILES de mutaciones relacionadas con enfermedades.
- Podemos secuenciar un genoma en un día por 1.000€.
- Podemos diagnosticar, o más bien decir la probabilidad, de que las mutaciones que llevas en tu genoma te causen una serie de enfermedades.

Por tanto yo diría que conocemos su significado varios órdenes de magnitud que hace sólo una década, aunque siempre queda por avanzar. Prácticamente hemos pasado del geocentrismo al heliocentrismo entre 2005 y 2015 en temas de genética.

Todavía no editamos el genoma en humanos "funcionales". En investigación y en otros organismos ya se está haciendo con éxito.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Ene 2016)

Yo creo que la culpa la tiene la gente que tiene el coco comido de ver tantas peliculas. El cine y otras propagandas para la masa ha hecho mucho daño al sentido de realidad de la gente.

Alguno se piensa en realidad que los coches vuelan, los monopatines flotan sobre el suelo, y los clones se reproducen como setas. En fín..


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (4 Ene 2016)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Esto es un batiburrillo importante de conceptos.
> 
> - Conocemos la secuencia de ADN.
> - Conocemos MILLONES de mutaciones, y MILES de mutaciones relacionadas con enfermedades.
> ...




Este no es mi campo, pero tengo amigos que se dedican a la investigación genética ( no en España ) . 

Aquí la cuestión es que los avances prometidos a principio de los 90 para la segunda década del siglo XXI no se han cumplido , ni siquiera en un 10 % . 

Evidentemente nadie en este hilo dice que todos los científicos e ingenieros que hacen investigación en el mundo se estén tocando las bolas 24/7 . 

Pero o bien se las prometían demasiado felices hace 20 ó 30 años, ó bien ha faltado financiación ó se han seguido líneas de investigación encaminadas a obtener beneficios económicos a corto plazo y se han abandonado otras . 

Yo creo que la genética tarde o temprano terminará dando los frutos prometidos, porque al fin y al cabo, a diferencia de otras disciplinas como la física teórica que está atascada en teorías básicas cuya validación o falsabilidad experimental es casi imposible , en genética la cuestión , hablando mal, consiste en seguir haciendo experimentos e ir acumulando infromación a partir de los mismos , sobre lo que hace cada gen y cada proteína. El aumento en la potencia de cálculo ayuda mucho . 

El problema es que lo que hace 20 años se esperaba para ahora, parece que no lo vamos a ver hasta por lo menos otros 20 años y puede que mas.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2016 at 21:40 ----------




Rebelde ante la Matrix dijo:


> ni que pudiesen tomarse imágenes por resonancia magnética, ni que se conociese el genoma humano y con ello pudieras saber si vas a sufrir determinada enfermedad.



En 1938 se postula teóricamente el fenómeno de la resonancia magnética. en 1955 unos ingenieros que habían desarrollado radares militares demuestran experimentalmente el fenómeno y solo 20 años después a mediados de los años 70 había equipos de resonancia magnética para imágenes médicas. 
. Eso es un ejemplo de progreso científico y tecnológico en menos de 40 años pasamos de un postulado teórico a tener aparatos salvando vidas .
Pero hay otros muchos ejemplos similares, a todos los niveles de transcendencia , que acontecieron en ese mismo lapso de tiempo : 

El motor a reacción 
La energía nuclear 
Los cohetes espaciales 
La comunicación vía satélite 
Los ordenadores 
La radioastronomía 
El horno de microondas 
Las cocinas vitrocerámicas 
Los materiales compuestos con fibras de carbono y similares 
Las redes de ordenadores (internet) 
La energía solar fotovoltaica 
Los trenes de alta velocidad 
... 

A ver si alguien es capaz de poner algo similar que haya sucedido entre 1980 y 2016 , algo cuyo principio teórico se postulara hace 40 años y actualmente tengamos aplicaciones prácticas de dicho postulado en nuestro entorno cotidiano ó al menos disponibles comercialmente , a mi no se me ocurre nada.


----------



## marciale (4 Ene 2016)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Esto es un batiburrillo importante de conceptos.
> 
> - Conocemos la secuencia de ADN.
> - Conocemos MILLONES de mutaciones, y MILES de mutaciones relacionadas con enfermedades.
> - Podemos secuenciar un genoma en un día por 1.000€.



Bien. ¿Dónde contradigo estas afirmaciones?



Fetuccini dijo:


> - Podemos diagnosticar, o más bien decir la probabilidad, de que las mutaciones que llevas en tu genoma te causen *una serie de enfermedades*.



Que no todas ni mucho menos las que queramos, sino *las que hemos descubierto*. ¿Por qué? Muy sencillo, porque no conocemos el _lenguaje_ del ADN y no nos queda más remedio que _comunicarnos con él_ mediante el procedimiento de prueba y error, que es básicamente lo único que he dicho en el mensaje que citas.



Fetuccini dijo:


> Por tanto yo diría que conocemos su significado varios órdenes de magnitud que hace sólo una década, aunque siempre queda por avanzar. Prácticamente hemos pasado del geocentrismo al heliocentrismo entre 2005 y 2015 en temas de genética.



Un tipo con 100 euros en el banco es 4 órdenes de magnitud (10000 veces) más rico que otro con 1 céntimo.



Fetuccini dijo:


> Todavía no editamos el genoma en humanos "funcionales". En investigación y en otros organismos ya se está haciendo con éxito.



Hace 6 años se creó la primera bacteria con ADN sintético o eso dijeron. Lo que hicieron realmente fue ir eliminando genes de una bacteria muy simple hasta alcanzar los mismo necesarios para que ésta viviera. Lo mismo sucede con los transgénicos. Nadie ha creado un gen para sintetizar proteínas específicas. Lo que se hace es tomar genes ya existentes en organismos que los poseen, multiplicarlos e insertarlos en otros organismos. Ambos ejemplos son proezas científicas, faltaría más. Sin embargo de aquí a decir que comprendemos el ADN... Todavía nos queda muchísimo camino que recorrer.
¡

---------- Post added 04-ene-2016 at 21:55 ----------




alarife dijo:


> A ver si alguien es capaz de poner algo similar que haya sucedido entre 1980 y 2016 , algo cuyo principio teórico se postulara hace 40 años y actualmente tengamos aplicaciones prácticas de dicho postulado en nuestro entorno cotidiano ó al menos disponibles comercialmente , a mi no se me ocurre nada.



- El ordenador personal.
- Las operaciones de cataratas con láser.
- Las ratas con oreja humana en la espalda.
- Los transgénicos.
- Los _smartphone_.
- Las _tablets_.


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Ene 2016)

alarife dijo:


> Este no es mi campo, pero tengo amigos que se dedican a la investigación genética ( no en España ) .
> 
> Aquí la cuestión es que los avances prometidos a principio de los 90 para la segunda década del siglo XXI no se han cumplido , ni siquiera en un 10 % .
> 
> ...



¿Quien hace estas promesas?

Normal que si un periolisto dice que dentro de 20 años los coches podrán volar... luego las expectativas defrauden. Pero es que no existe por pura falta de demanda! Pocos quieren un coche que vuele, o los helicópteros serían masivos.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2016 at 23:51 ----------




marciale dijo:


> Bien. ¿Dónde contradigo estas afirmaciones?
> 
> Que no todas ni mucho menos las que queramos, sino *las que hemos descubierto*. ¿Por qué? Muy sencillo, porque no conocemos el _lenguaje_ del ADN y no nos queda más remedio que _comunicarnos con él_ mediante el procedimiento de prueba y error, que es básicamente lo único que he dicho en el mensaje que citas.



Las contradices al decir que es como un enigma, que "hemos descifrado fragmentos" como si eso fuese un lenguaje alienígena. ¡De eso nada! ¡Lo conocemos bastante bien! Y toda la *tecnología* que rodea la genética está avanzando a una velocidad que pasma. En nada tenemos aquí la edición del genoma.

No sé a qué viene eso de afirmar que es prácticamente un mundo de tinieblas. Es un sector brillante y lo está petando en la actualidad. Empresas como 23andme están haciendo mucho dinerito contante y sonante con tecnología actual, que no estaba disponible hace una década. Ni te imaginas los planes de negocio sólidos que tienen las grandes farmas.



> Hace 6 años se creó la primera bacteria con ADN sintético o eso dijeron. Lo que hicieron realmente fue ir eliminando genes de una bacteria muy simple hasta alcanzar los mismo necesarios para que ésta viviera. Lo mismo sucede con los transgénicos. Nadie ha creado un gen para sintetizar proteínas específicas. Lo que se hace es tomar genes ya existentes en organismos que los poseen, multiplicarlos e insertarlos en otros organismos. Ambos ejemplos son proezas científicas, faltaría más. Sin embargo de aquí a decir que comprendemos el ADN... Todavía nos queda muchísimo camino que recorrer.



¿Y qué tiene que ver el camino pendiente con el camino recorrido? Aquí se está discutiendo si estamos estancados y al menos en genética NO. Se han dado pasos de gigante y no estamos estancados. ¿Queda mucho? Pues claro, y siempre quedará. Lo mismo que no puedes comparar un motor del año 1900 con un motor de 2004 en un F1.

El problema es que estáis confundiendo vuestros sueños de revista de SciFi con la realidad. La gente no quiere proteínas sintéticas ni bacterias con genomas artificiales. La gente quiere saber si su hijo será sano y cómo evitar tal o cual enfermedad. Eso ya se les puede dar por cuatro perras.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2016)

Dejad de haceros pajas mentales y no mentales.

La tecnología, como la sociedad, esta estancada y en retroceso, podrida y pervertida porque se ha feminizado y porque se ha machado al hombre beta, que era la clave del desarrollo.

Lo cuenta en el articulo que linkeo, el gran Han Solo, forero de Misandria.

El denostado macho beta: la clave del progreso - Blogs - Misandria.info. Club de caballeros

El Beta inventaba porque se le garantizaba ración de coño. En el momento que se tiene una sociedad donde solo puede follar Rafa Mora, y la probabilidad de que "tus hijos" sean tus hijos verdaderamente es del 60% en el mejor de los casos, el contrato social se extingue, Y VA A INVENTAR, TRABAJAR O REMAR POR ESTA SOCIEDAD, SU PUTA MADRE.

Que inventen ellas, que son tan listas y superiores.


----------



## qbit (5 Ene 2016)

alarife dijo:


> el estancamiento de la humanidad no solo es científico y tecnológico sino que afecta prácticamente a todos los campos



Estoy de acuerdo. Los motivos son:

* La predominancia del materialismo y el mercantilismo y la muerte del espíritu.
* La excesiva concentración de poder mundial por la globalización.
* El origen de todo: La acumulación de disgenesia genética. Gente cada vez más idiota y borrega.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 01:15 ----------

Los cristianos y los progres tienen una mentalidad lineal de la Historia: Un origen con un desarrollo y un final (cristianismo). Como vivimos en una época progre, siguen erre que erre en el "progreso".

Una cosa es el progreso humano, cosa ambigua difícil de definir y subjetiva según a quién se pregunte, y otra la acumulación de conocimientos.

La mentalidad tradicional en cambio es cíclica: La vuelta al origen.

Ojo, que con una crisis energética grave se puede perder conocimiento a mansalva y retroceder, lo cual no había pasado casi nunca en la Historia (cuando se quemó la Biblioteca de Alejandría, y sólo a un nivel local o continental y no mundial).


----------



## BecariodelCni (5 Ene 2016)

alarife dijo:


> Este no es mi campo, pero tengo amigos que se dedican a la investigación genética ( no en España ) .
> 
> Aquí la cuestión es que los avances prometidos a principio de los 90 para la segunda década del siglo XXI no se han cumplido , ni siquiera en un 10 % .
> 
> ...



magufada on

o tal vez los descubrimientos venian de algun sitio y dejaron de llegar

magufada off


----------



## qbit (5 Ene 2016)

Buena parte del hilo se ha convertido en una discusión improductiva sobre qué es avance y qué es mejora.

Pues mi criterio es el siguiente: Avance importante es un invento o perfeccionamiento de algo anterior que cambia el mundo de manera clara.

No era tan difícil. :

El carromato cambió el mundo y llegó a un tope. El automóvil batió ese tope y cambió el mundo.

El ordenador personal (PC) cambia el mundo y es de 1981.

Internet cambia el mundo.

El teléfono móvil cambia el mundo.

Sólo ha habido en las últimas décadas cambios tecnológicos importantes en la electrónica de consumo e informática, por intereses de empresas privadas y útiles para la sociedad. Pero ya se atisba el parón, pues la computación cuántica es humo y la miniaturizacion llega a su límite.

La Astronomía está paradísima. Los supuestos descubrimientos aportan más confusión que conocimiento, y hay mucho humo, imposible de probar, en Cosmología.

La Física atascada en la fusión nuclear y en los carísimos aceleradores de partículas.

La Medicina está paradísima porque no interesa que la buena alimentación y la medicina preventiva tiren abajo la tecnificación médica, que es el camino que el Dinero ha elegido para hacer negocio de ella haciendo crónicas las enfermedades en vez de curarlas.

O sea, sólo la electrónica de consumo ha producido grandes avances en las últimas décadas (ya es pasado), y decís que el presente/futuro es la Genética, y nada más.


----------



## Sigh (5 Ene 2016)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Ponte al día, macho, porque en genética está habiendo una revolución. Hoy en día te secuencian el genoma por menos de 1.000€ y de un día para otro.



Eso no sirve de nada, y te lo digo yo que he trabajado en genetica de poblaciones.

Que te secuencien el genoma no sirve de nada si no tiene una aplicacion, si no eres capaz de interpretarlo. Y por el momento eso tiene contadisimas aplicaciones. Se han identificado ciertos genes relacionados con enfermedades o con patrones heredables, pero no llega al nivel de "revolucion". Hasta ahora lo maximo que te pueden decir es "Eres portador del gen BAC1? Eso significa que tienes el doble se posibilidades de padecer este tipo de cancer, para lo que tendria que activarse tal parte del ADN, y no tenemos ni puta idea de que es lo que lo activa, ni de como lo activa, ni de como curarte el cancer una vez lo tengas.".

Hasta ahora la "revolucion" que se ha producido en genetica esta sobre todo ligada a la biotecnologia, la posibilidad de identificar fragmentos de ADN relacionados con la sintesis de determinadas proteinas, y los metodos para la introduccion de plasmidos en bacterias y cultivarlas para que produzcan masivamente un tipo de proteina... pero eso es una tecnologia sobre la que ya se habia empezado a avanzar en los años 70.

Habra una mini-revolucion en genetica cuando entendamos la epigenetica y los factores de activacion y desactivacion de genes. Pero la verdadera revolucion, y para eso todavia falta muchisimo, vendra cuando seamos capaces de "codificar" ADN. En el momento en el que seamos capaces de construir proteinas a medida, con unas determinadas propiedades, simplemente creando una secuencia de ADN que deseemos.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 03:32 ----------




Fetuccini dijo:


> El problema es que estáis confundiendo vuestros sueños de revista de SciFi con la realidad. La gente no quiere proteínas sintéticas ni bacterias con genomas artificiales. La gente quiere saber si su hijo será sano y cómo evitar tal o cual enfermedad. Eso ya se les puede dar por cuatro perras.



Te voy a dar la razon en esto ultimo. Pero creo que en realidad la razon por la que no se esta avanzando en muchos campos cientificos es porque a muchos cientificos les han dicho que hay que desarrollar aspectos inutiles, que no sirven para nada, solo para "grandeza de la ciencia", o por motivos economicos... al igual que no se desarrollan otros por los mismos motivos.

Ahora mismo en genetica la mayor parte de los equipos de investigacion punteros del mundo estan obsesionados con el tema del ADN sintetico, lo cual es en parte, ridiculo. Es verdad que el dia que se logre sera una gran revolucion. Pero hay miles de pasos intermedio que se los estan saltando por obra y gracia de la apetencia de cientificos que se mueven a golpe de dinero publico o a golpe de intereses economicos cuasi filantropicos. La genetica por el momento na da dinero en comparacion con otros campos de la ciencia.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 03:36 ----------




Negroponte dijo:


> Yo opino dos cosillas:
> 
> - La primera es que a la empresa privada le cuesta mucho invertir grandes capitales en innovación cuando ve que no va a sacar un beneficio o una rentabilidad a corto y medio plazo. El genoma, la fusión nuclear, CERN o la investigación aeroespacial son ejemplos de ello. Es la inversión pública en I+D de los países quien realiza estas costosas investigaciones. Aunque también hay que decir que los Estados también están cada vez más atados.
> 
> - La otra ya la han dicho, y es la negativa de muchas corporaciones a cambiar su modelo de negocio, aunque poco a poco tendrán que adaptarse a las nuevas situaciones porque si no lo hacen ellos, vendrán otras empresas detrás con ganas de explotar esos nuevos desarrollos.




En ciencia hay una cosa que importa todavia muchisimo mas que los conocimientos de los cientificos... y es el dinero. Hay que invertir grandisimas sumas de dinero para poder desarrollar algo. De forma que si las empresas ya establecidas no quieren, es muy dificil que se desarrolle cierta idea en un campo.
Este efecto va a ser la maldicion de la ciencia en las proximas decadas. Se esta tendiendo a la monopolizacion de los sectores, con investigaciones que cada vez cuestan mas y mas.
Vereis como tres o cuatro empresas empiezan a monopolizar el uso de nuevas tecnologias, sobre todo Google y Amazon.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 03:39 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Sólo ha habido en las últimas décadas cambios tecnológicos importantes en la electrónica de consumo e informática, por intereses de empresas privadas y útiles para la sociedad. Pero ya se atisba el parón, pues la computación cuántica es humo y la miniaturizacion llega a su límite.




Exacto, ahi estara la clave de la computacion. Si no consiguen desarrollar ordenadores cuanticos, y estamos a decadas de eso como poco, el efecto tunel marcara el limite de miniaturizacion.
Ademas, la computacion siempre se va a topar con un limite que no creo que solventemos ni siquiera en este siglo: los problemas sin comportamiento algoritmico.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2016)

Sigh dijo:


> tixel dijo:
> 
> 
> > Con esa misma regla podemos decir que una tablet inalambrica tampoco es una innovacion de ese estilo. Que diferencia hay entre una tablet y un portatil?
> ...


----------



## Skynet (5 Ene 2016)

igual ha existidos avances al menos en la ciencia. 

La genética, si bien tiene sus bases en el siglo XIX, es sin duda, en el siglo XX y comienzos de este, donde más ha evolucionado y lo que ha servido es sin duda, para confirmar lo que ya sabía nuestro antepasados, que los progres de mierda, nos han intentado de engañar con sus cuentos nefastos, que es el tema de las razas y la enorme importancia del ADN en las personas.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2016)

Avances tecnológicos hay y vendrán bastantes, lo que ocurre es que enfrente tenemos una serie de problemas cojonudos que requieren de ciertos avances que no está muy claro que se puedan lograr a medio plazo, como el tema energético por ejemplo.


----------



## aramburu (5 Ene 2016)

Llámenme ingenuo, pero yo realmente pensé que a partir del 2000, nos transportaríamos en autos voladores como The Jetsons, que veríamos los primeros pasos de la teletransportacion, que EEUU iba a izar su bandera en Marte, que seríamos capaces de viajar al futuro.

Considero a la actual tecnología como sosa y aburrida. Si miran los dibujos y gráficos de los actuales programas informáticos, predominan los colores NEGRO y PLOMO (colores tristes, me recuerdan a los mausoleos y tumbas).

Mi esperanza es que una nueva Guerra Fría entre EEUU y China, beneficie a la Humanidad con inventos revolucionarios y conquistas espaciales.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Ene 2016)

La medicina seguirá estancada durante unas decadas más. No puede ser de otra forma. En Occidente se ha impuesto cada vez con más rotundidad un sistema cada vez más parecido al soviético, que prima una mediocridad generalizada sobre una excelencia restringida.

Para que lo entiendan todos. Que prefieren repartir aspirinas gratis a todo el mundo, antes que la panacea para unos cuantos, con la esperanza de que algún día sea accesible a esa mayoría.

Por eso, practicamente todos los descubrimientos relevantes en el ámbito de la medicina de los últimos 50 años, que han sido unos cuantos (aunque no demasiados) se concentran en USA y alrededores. Que son los que más se acercan a ese modelo que prima la excelencia.

En Europa lo que buscamos es convertir la medicina en un puro trámite. A los médicos en simples burócratas e intermediarios, que fichan de tal a tal hora y que se limitan a cumplir los estandares. Es un trabajo basicamente de carácter funcionarial cada vez más. De ahí que proliferen cada vez más las mujeres y los profesionales acomodados.

Y eso es practicamente antagónico a cualquier descubrimiento científico. Imaginad simplemente la situación en España. Cualquier médico que destaque, que se atreva a ir en contra de la norma, de lo establecido y estandarizado o es un loco o ya puede ir haciendose a la idea de no trabajar nunca para la sanidad pública y dificilmente en la privada que en España es practicamente inexistente.
Por eso simplemente nos limitamos a copiar lo que hacen en USA. Con más o menos fortuna o de forma más o menos eficiente, pero copiamos como chinos.

Luego nos quejamos de que todo lo realmente importante se escribe en ingles. Por supuesto ¿Como iba a ser de otra forma?

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 18:03 ----------

Y pongo un ejemplo, preguntadle hoy a cualquier médico joven. Su mayor preocupación suele ser acumular puntos o méritos burocraticos para escalar progresivamente en el sistema nacional de salud. Mejor trabajo y mejor sueldo obviamente.
De las inquietudes científicas mejor no hablar, no solo les hace perder el tiempo sino que es objetivamente una carga adicional. Mientras unos pierden el tiempo, literalmente, haciendo por ejemplo una tesis doctoral, otros los aprovechan para hacer méritos de todo tipo que luego son los que cuentan en las bolsas de trabajo y oposiciones.

¿Para que quieres ser un gran médico o un premio Nobel, si lo que cuenta a la hora de la verdad es sacarte unas opos y pillar placita para los restos?
Eso por ejemplo en EEUU no se entiende, te mirarían como a un bicho raro.

Creo que se entiende perfectamente ¿Cierto?


----------



## tixel (6 Ene 2016)

No hace falta mas q ver lo que presentan en el ces este año para constatar q no hay un puñetero avance. El problema como dije es de muy viejo, desde el minuto 0, con la ilustracion, la revolucion industrial y el mercantilismo y su culto al dinero. La ciencia y la tecnologia son animales con las patas muy cortas, y lo poco o mucho q tenian q dar ya lo han hecho y lo unico q sale ahora son refritos y teorias absurdas q ocupen el lugar de la religion. El resultado de todas estas mierdas es q estamos mas vacios y confusos q nunca en la historia de la humanidad y asi es imposible q pueda salir nada, ni de ciencia, ni de arte, ni de nada. Hay q pasar pagina y dejar de pensar q eso nos lleva a algun lado. A sido un absoluto fracaso hablando de la Humanidad, pero saliendo todo esto de paises barbaros como Inglaterra quien era elq pensaba q podia salir algo bueno de ahi, si no saben ni siquiera cultivar algo placentero como el comer, el beber o el charlar


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (6 Ene 2016)

Que viva mi Q6600 y hasta hace poco un E6400, con su correspondiente CRT, of course.


----------



## tixel (7 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Eso es, no avanzamos desde la Ilustración. Burbuja nunca defrauda.



Hombre, avanzar acanzamos, pero justo a la parte mas oscuta del ser humano.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Ene 2016)

Pues yo sí veo una singularidad tecnológica durante este siglo. Algunos "expertos" la vaticinan para algún momento entre el 2030 y 2045, pero yo creo que vendrá un poco más adelante, quizá en 2080-2100, con lo cual ninguno de nosotros la veremos. Estamos hablando de coches que conducen solos, helicópteros que vuelan solos, bases humanas en la Luna y Marte, etc.

La humanidad, para el año, pongamos, 2200, si sigue existiendo, será algo completamente distinto a lo que conocemos ahora, para bien o para mal (puede que haya una guerra nuclear y se vuelva al siglo XIX). Para un hipotético año 3000, si aún seguimos, veo factible que hayamos colonizado algún satélite del Sistema Solar similar a la Tierra, como Europa (Júpiter).


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2016)

Punchy dijo:


> Un buen ejemplo del estancamiento tecnológico lo tenemos en la aeronáutica. ¡Seguimos volando en aviones diseñados hace 50 años!
> 
> Foto hecha a un avión en 1969:
> 
> ...



No, el problema es que para desarrollar velocidades de concorde se necesita disponer de unos combustibles con una energia por unidad de masa muy pequeña.Resultado: que para volar a 2000 km/h necesito un monton de toneladas de queroseno anuales, incrementando los costes del servicio y reduciendose la demanda, para eso ofrezco vuelos a 900 km/h que me va a salir mas barato.

El problema es que el estadio energetico en el que estamos (de finales del siglo XVIII) solo se pueden desarrollar velocidades de 900 km/h en aviones para que el servicio sea rentable economicamente.Debemos encontrar combustibles con una energia especifica mucho mas alta para reducir esos costes e imprimir un nuevo salto tecnologico en los transportes, traducido en una velocidad mayor.

El problemas no es solo el capitalismo, son los recursos y la tecnologia, que es de hace 200 años pero mejorada.Hay que saltar.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2016)

Toma estancamiento tecnológico... ::::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uir-a-combustibles-fosiles-a-corto-plazo.html


----------



## Sigh (8 Ene 2016)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues yo sí veo una singularidad tecnológica durante este siglo. Algunos "expertos" la vaticinan para algún momento entre el 2030 y 2045, pero yo creo que vendrá un poco más adelante, quizá en 2080-2100, con lo cual ninguno de nosotros la veremos. Estamos hablando de coches que conducen solos, helicópteros que vuelan solos, bases humanas en la Luna y Marte, etc.
> 
> La humanidad, para el año, pongamos, 2200, si sigue existiendo, será algo completamente distinto a lo que conocemos ahora, para bien o para mal (puede que haya una guerra nuclear y se vuelva al siglo XIX). Para un hipotético año 3000, si aún seguimos, veo factible que hayamos colonizado algún satélite del Sistema Solar similar a la Tierra, como Europa (Júpiter).




Es que yo no veo la relevancia de esa singularidad tecnologica. Es decir, se supone que es el momento en el que un computador disponga de mas capacidad de procesamiento que toda la humanidad junta. Es un salto tan cualitativo como dicen? Yo creo que no.
Es decir, la propia investigacion requiere de la combinacion de observacion, experimentacion y aplicacion, y eso se hace con capacidades humanas, no con capacidades artificiales.
Lo que esta ocurriendo es que nos estan vendiendo la IA de una forma que no funciona. A mi muchas veces me da la impresion de que gente como Zuckerberg o Elon Musk solo venden conceptos con la esperanza de que la humanidad les venere como a dioses.


----------



## Brazacos69 (8 Ene 2016)

22 Evidences That Confirm We're Living In The Future - YouTube


----------



## Sigh (8 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Eso no es exactamente la Singularidad Tecnológica. La ST se da cuando la IA es capaz de automejorarse a sí misma a un ritmo tal que las capacidades y comportamiento de esa IA (y por tanto, se presume, su influencia sobre el mundo y la vida humanas) se vuelven impredecibles.
> 
> La capacidad de procesamiento es un presupuesto de la ST, pero sólo uno de ellos.




Entonces la cuestion es: para que necesitamos la singularidad tecnologica?


----------



## JimJones (8 Ene 2016)

Vaya tela, menos mal que abrir hilos es gratis.


----------



## Sigh (9 Ene 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Pues depende.
> 
> La Humanidad tiene una serie de problemas; las personas sufren, se mueren, tienen enfermedades, etc, por hablar sólo de los problemas más básicos.
> 
> ...




No creo que "el ser humano es asi". Creo que unos cuantos seres humanos quieren hacer cosas que llamen la atencion o que les garanticen la grandiosidad.

Yo creo que si se podrian resolver la mayoria de esos problemas sin la necesidad de una IA tan avanzada. Es mas, creo que una IA tan avanzada que escape a nuestro control, es un suicidio.


----------



## Sigh (9 Ene 2016)

kurjak dijo:


> Sé que muchos no lo van a aceptar nunca pero yo estoy cada vez más seguro de que hicimos un pacto con alguna civilización extraterrestre allá por los 50, debió ser algo como "no sólo vais a destruiros vosotros como especie con las bombas nucleares, destrozaréis la habitabilidad del planeta entero. si aceptáis dejar el conflicto nuclear de lado, nosotros aceptamos daros tecnología". Seguro que el pacto fue mucho más complejo y con más puntos que ese, pero sería el básico.
> 
> Me parece bastante claro. Eso también justifica el por qué de la guerra fría, en vez de salirnos a matar como íbamos en escala ascendente hasta ese momento. Y bueno, hubo el boom tecnológico impresionante que todos conocemos, pero ya casi hemos chupado todo lo que se podía sacar de ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, estamos a puntito de romper el trato. Veremos qué ocurre si llegamos a hacerlo, yo dudo que vuelvan a salvarnos el culo.




Si alguna civilizacion extraterrestre ha ayudado a la humanidad, lo ha hecho muy discretamente. La mayoria de la tecnologia de la que disponemos se basa en fundamentos teoricos que ya conociamos. Incluso los transistores son muy anteriores a la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## marciale (9 Ene 2016)

kurjak dijo:


> Sé que muchos no lo van a aceptar nunca pero yo estoy cada vez más seguro de que hicimos un pacto con alguna civilización extraterrestre allá por los 50, debió ser algo como "no sólo vais a destruiros vosotros como especie con las bombas nucleares, destrozaréis la habitabilidad del planeta entero. si aceptáis dejar el conflicto nuclear de lado, nosotros aceptamos daros tecnología". Seguro que el pacto fue mucho más complejo y con más puntos que ese, pero sería el básico.
> 
> Me parece bastante claro. Eso también justifica el por qué de la guerra fría, en vez de salirnos a matar como íbamos en escala ascendente hasta ese momento. Y bueno, hubo el boom tecnológico impresionante que todos conocemos, pero ya casi hemos chupado todo lo que se podía sacar de ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, estamos a puntito de romper el trato. Veremos qué ocurre si llegamos a hacerlo, yo dudo que vuelvan a salvarnos el culo.



Con un poco de conocimiento de historia de la ciencia y la tecnología se derrumba tu _hipótesis_. Durante todo el siglo XIX y principios del XX hubo una carrera científica/tecnológica en el que nuevos dispositivos daban lugar a nuevas teorías y nuevas teorías permitían construir/mejorar nuevos dispositivos. La ciencia y la tecnología iban cogidas de la mano y todo lo sucedido tiene una progresión completamente lógica y explicable si necesidad de introducir marcianos.

Lo extraño no es lo sucedido durante el XIX y el XX. Lo extraño es lo que empezó a finales del XX y sigue sucediendo en la actualidad. La ciencia y la tecnología se han separado por completo. Mientras una pierde el tiempo con cuerdas, partículas imperceptibles y agujeros negros, la otra sigue estancada dónde la dejaron las grandes mentes del periodo pasado.


----------



## voxpopuli (3 Feb 2016)

Aquí otra reafirmamiento de mi teoría que tecnología = pantallas.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/oKqzeoMCU0c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Dicen que estará listo para el 2020 pero la columna de humo se ve desde 2016. 
Powerpointillismo de libro. 

Tecnologia es igual a hacer el cateto sentado delante de una pantalla. Ésta ha sido la gran evolución de como mínimo los últimos veinte años.


----------



## voxpopuli (12 Feb 2016)

¿En serio no os desespera ver una peli rodada en los 70 y ver que todo es igual -excepto los utilisimos smarphones que sirven para teneros localizados-? 

¿No lo estáis sintiendo en el pecho como nos están tomando el pelo? 

Dentro de poco nos meterán pantallas en la nevera y en los electrodomésticos. Yo veo gente inventando stickers que sean pantallas. Pegatinas-pantallas que las puedas emplastar contra todo. Es la tecnologia total. ¿Can you feel it? Sharing the emotions. Live the life. Connecting people. Avanguarding the shit.

Mientras tanto sale el director de la NSA diciendo desde ya que lo van a usar para tenernos aún más controlados. La tecnología sólo sirve para tenernos apollardados. 

Toda tecnologia es pantalla. El cáncer se curará el día que alguien le consiga pegar una pantalla a la chepa de las células cancerígenas. Estamos en la época de Narciso y yo me he levantado tarde. 

¿Y decís que esto no es un timo? Es la madre de todas las estafas.


----------



## satu (12 Feb 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> ¿En serio no os desespera ver una peli rodada en los 70 y ver que todo es igual -excepto los utilisimos smarphones que sirven para teneros localizados-?
> 
> ¿No lo estáis sintiendo en el pecho como nos están tomando el pelo?
> 
> ...



Las neveras ya tienen pantalla 







Probamos el Samsung Family Hub, el frigorífico con el que todo geek sueña - Engadget en español

Y es noticia DE HOY, pedazo noticia y avance.


----------



## kavo (12 Feb 2016)

Hace DECADAS que no hay nada nuevo. 

En informática tampoco. En informática solo han logrado ir haciendo todo cada vez mas pequeño.

Hace 30 años que se podía haber construido un Smartphone, la única pega es que hubiera sido del tamaño de un ordenador.

Hacer algo mas pequeño no es descubrir nada nuevo.


----------



## automono (12 Feb 2016)

el único avance que parece que empieza a verse, es el de los coches autónomos, eso se podría tomar como avance que cambie la sociedad.

El siguiente, que ni se le ve, ni se le espera a corto plazo, es la colonización del espacio.

Todo lo demás, como decís, son mejoras de inventos de hace 100 años (telégrafo-teléfono-Smartphone..., cinematógrafo- tele blanco y negro- Smart tv...)
Al fin y al cabo, internet no deja de ser un teléfono con pantalla, vamos, una cosa para comunicarse con otra gente de forma gráfica y simultanea o diferidamente


----------



## Usuario351 (12 Feb 2016)

No lo creo, otra cosa es que se haga público.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (12 Feb 2016)

> Es la tecnologia total. ¿Can you feel it? Sharing the emotions. Live the life. Connecting people. Avanguarding the shit.



jajaja que grande eres, por dios que me peguen un tiro en la sien no quiero sufrir esto más


----------



## Rocker (12 Feb 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Aquí otra reafirmamiento de mi teoría que tecnología = pantallas.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/oKqzeoMCU0c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Osea chorradas. Eso es lo que nos depara el futuro? Pues paso totalmente, no pienso comprar unas gafas de esas y ponerme a ver la tv con una birra para sentirme integrado en un mundo de ciencia-ficción.

Viajes, hacer deporte/ver deportes en el sitio, aprender a tocar algún instrumento musical, gusto por la fotografía, arte, cine, tener un coche bonito y .... fin. Como si no fueran suficientes aficciones para cualquier persona.
No se a quienes les puede interesar este futuro de mierda.


----------



## PODENCO (12 Feb 2016)

Esas gafas podrían tener bastante utilidad en la enseñanza o integradas en diagnóstico por imagen.

Por supuesto estoy de acuerdo con la tesis principal de que vivimos una época oscura desde el punto de vista del desarrollo tecnológico. Desde finales de la Segunda Guerra Mundial el mundo no ha llevado a cabo grandes avances en la ciencia básica, y por tanto tampoco ha podido desarrollar una ciencia aplicada sobre ese nuevo conocimiento.

Parece como si una vez muertos aquellos pertenecientes a la generación de finales del XIX y principios del XX la humanidad hubiera entrado en una fase de mediocridad intelectual absoluta.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (12 Feb 2016)

Sí, hay estancamiento tecnológico y científico. Las causa es un compendio de muchos factores:

1 - *La ciencia ha avanzado hasta tal punto que innovar o descubrir algo nuevo es increíblemente difícil*. Ya no vale el científico en su laboratorio haciendo experimentos, ahora, para hacer un hallazgo relevante, has de invertir una ingente cantidad de dinero y recursos.

2 - Venimos de una época donde las empresas competía entre sí invirtiendo en mejorar la eficiencia y productividad. Esto conllevaba a un mayor avance científico en general (y a mayor prosperidad)
Pero hoy en día, se ha alcanzado tal nivel de perfeccionamiento, que* para una empresa es imposible competir en base a mejorar sus procesos o inviertiendo en su I+D, por lo que la única forma de hacerlo es abaratando la mano de obra; lo que se conoce como "Globalización", y esto resulta muy barato y efectivo. La innovación empresarial ha terminado. Esto ha sido un duro varapalo para el avance tecnológico.*

3 - Se ha llegado al límite en muchas ramas científicas. La física está que ya no da más de sí, sólo se puede avanzar en física de partículas y eso es CARÍSIMO; en química no hay mucho que innovar; la medicina no puede avanzar más debido a la inmensa complejidad del cuerpo humano y a nuestros propios límites; la electrónica está a punto de alcanzar su límite físico (en el 2020 con los 5nm y 2 nm, se supone)., las ciencias de la computación están completamente estancada, siendo su avance acorde con el avance de la microelectrónica; la IA ha sido un fracaso, no da más de sí; la ingeniería genética está completamente estancada por miles de dificultades.

Me atrevo a decir que el ser humano está ya a punto de alcanzar su límite tecnológico en menos de diez años.

De hecho, y no se suele decir, gran parte de la culpa de esta crisis y el decrecimiento inminente, es que no hay avances tecnológicos revolucionarios.


----------



## credulo (12 Feb 2016)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Me atrevo a decir que el ser humano está ya a punto de alcanzar su límite tecnológico en menos de diez años.



Es que eso también hay que contemplarlo ¿Y si no hay mejoras significativas porque como especie estamos acercándonos a nuestro tope? O incluso ¿Y si nos estamos acercando al tope que cualquier tipo de especie inteligente puede alcanzar? En caso afirmativo, podría ser una respuesta a la paradoja de Fermi.

Personalmente no creo que sea así, pero es una posibilidad y hay que tenerla en cuenta.


----------



## Chispeante (12 Feb 2016)

Me voy a poner machista y propongo la siguiente tesis: cuanto mayor ha sido la presencia de la mujer en los diferentes ámbitos (política, medicina, ciencia,...) mayor es la sensación de decadencia. La sociedad, y la ciencia se ha feminizado, el sistema educativo ha triturado al varón y lógicamente, las consecuencias son las que son. Eso, o que simplemente la ciencia y el cerebro humano que la ha creado han llegado a su límite.


----------



## voxpopuli (12 Feb 2016)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Sí, hay estancamiento tecnológico y científico. Las causa es un compendio de muchos factores:
> 
> 1 - *La ciencia ha avanzado hasta tal punto que innovar o descubrir algo nuevo es increíblemente difícil*. Ya no vale el científico en su laboratorio haciendo experimentos, ahora, para hacer un hallazgo relevante, has de invertir una ingente cantidad de dinero y recursos.
> 
> ...



Pues me ha parecido interesante este punto de vista. No puedo decir que esté en desacuerdo así que no puedo añadir mucho más a lo expresado. 

La computación es un tema que me interesa bastante; ¿será porqué es la única rama que aún avanza un poquitín? Tampoco es para tirar cohetes porque ya no da más de sí.

La ley de Moore está más que muerta. Los 14nm y los 10nm ya están aquí pero a los 2nm no se van a llegar -y si se hace serán sólo en condiciones de laboratorio e inviables económicamente a gran escala-. A partir de los sub 10nm se hace todo carísimo y sinceramente van a tener bastantes problemas para comercializarlo. ¿De todas formas cuál es la ganancia real de pasar del proceso de 10nm a los supuestos 5nm que es el límite establecido a día de hoy? ¿Un 10%-15% más? No tiene ni punto de comparación con la década de los 90 (en 1989 el proceso estaba en 800nm y en 2001 a 130nm). 


El I+D está en poner pantallas. Da igual que se las pongas a un telefono a una azada porque directamente se convierte en "smart": "smart azada", "smart" podadora, "smart" pollas en vinagre. 


Las pantallas son el nuevo sustituto del palo que tantas alegrías ha dado al I+D español (fregona, chupachups, etc...)


----------



## elfísico (12 Feb 2016)

de que estáis hablando, acabo de comprar mi !phone de thecnolojia de phunta::::


----------



## Nobody0000 (12 Feb 2016)

Hace 70, 80 anos talvez se admiraba a Albert Einstein. Ahora se admira a unos ninatos drogadictos y a unos gorilas rubios. Echadle la culpa a la escoria millenial


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (12 Feb 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Pues me ha parecido interesante este punto de vista. No puedo decir que esté en desacuerdo así que no puedo añadir mucho más a lo expresado.
> 
> La computación es un tema que me interesa bastante; ¿será porqué es la única rama que aún avanza un poquitín? Tampoco es para tirar cohetes porque ya no da más de sí.
> 
> ...



En computación lo que avanza es la velocidad de procesamiento, lo que que permite que algoritmos de complejidad cuadrática o exponencial sean viables.

Un ejemplo que es oportuno, ya que hace poco se han cumplido veinte años de la derrota de Kasparov por Deep Blue, son los programas de ajedrez.

Actualmente cualquier programa de ajedrez es más fuerte que el mejor de los GM actuales. Magnus Carlsen, número 1 del mundo, tiene un ELO de 2870 o por ahí (una pasada) y sin embargo el motor Stockfish, gratuito y software libre, tiene un ELO de 3340

¿Ha sido por un avance en los algoritmos de IA? No, simplemente ha mejorado enormemente la velocidad de procesamiento. Stockfish usa, entre otras cosas, una variación del algoritmo minimax; algoritmo ideado hace... 85 años.
Como este algoritmo es de complejidad exponencial, hasta que no se ha mejorado la velocidad de procesamiento, no hemos podido ver una computadora mas fuerte que un humano en ajedrez. Pero, en términos de avance en ciencias de la computación, seguimos igual que hace 85 años, al menos en este tema.

Los sistemas operativos actuales, usan los mismos conceptos que se idearon en los años 70. No se ha encontrado nada mejor (ni se encontrará)

El lenguaje de programación más generalista y uno de los más usados, C, fue inventado en 1972 (creo) Los compiladores siguen usando las mismas técnicas de análisis y generación que las que ideó Grace Hooper y Wirth en los años cincuenta.

La IA lleva estancada 40 años. ¿Por qué no lo parece? ¿Si tenemos GPS, sistemas EPS de los coches, traductores automáticos de lenguaje natural que van mejorando? Porque simplemente ha aumentado la capacidad de procesamiento. Los algoritmos que usan los GPS y sistemas EPS tienen más de 50 años.

El único avance significativo en ciencias de la computación, en IA concretamente, es el algoritmo de Google. Y fin.


----------



## Mexa (12 Feb 2016)

Este hilo y su autor a recordado al vidriojuego Bioshock y algunas citas:

"En la superficie, el parásito espera del doctor a que lo trate gratis, y que el granjero lo alimente por caridad. ¿Cómo podría diferenciarse del pervertido, que merodea por las calles en busca de una víctima que pueda violar para su grotesca diversión?"


"El hombre construye, el parásito exige su parte. El hombre crea, el parásito piensa en lo que dirán los vecinos. El hombre hace, el parásito dice: cuidado con ofender a dios"

BioShock - Wikiquote


Yo creo que si existen muchos avances tecnológicos, pero la verdadera singularidad tecnológica llegara mucho tiempo después, entre el 2100 y el 2200.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Feb 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> ¿En serio no os desespera ver una peli rodada en los 70 y ver que todo es igual -excepto los utilisimos smarphones que sirven para teneros localizados-?
> 
> ¿No lo estáis sintiendo en el pecho como nos están tomando el pelo?
> 
> ...



El ultimo habanze que he visto hoy mismo: los comprobadores de precio del carreflus ahora vienen con pantalla y te dice hola, compruebe aqui su producto, es el culmen, ya no se puede inventar mas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (13 Feb 2016)

credulo dijo:


> Es que eso también hay que contemplarlo ¿Y si no hay mejoras significativas porque como especie estamos acercándonos a nuestro tope? O incluso ¿Y si nos estamos acercando al tope que cualquier tipo de especie inteligente puede alcanzar? En caso afirmativo, podría ser una respuesta a la paradoja de Fermi.
> 
> Personalmente no creo que sea así, pero es una posibilidad y hay que tenerla en cuenta.



Es una posibilidad y una reflexión interesante. Sin embargo para mi es evidente que no hemos llegado a ese límite. Porque si únicamente hubieramos exprimido solo un poco mas el potencial científico y tecnológico que la humanidad había alcanzado en los años 70 , sin tirar de nuevos descubrimientos exóticos, actualmente tendríamos una situación muy diferente. Por ejemplo : 

* En exploración espacial : *

Tendríamos estaciones orbitales con gravedad artificial ( de esas tipo rueda para simular la gravedad ) que permitirían mantener personal en órbita de manera casi ilimitada 

Tendríamos bases permanentes ó semi permamentes en la Luna 

Se habría enviado una misión tripulada a Marte 

Tendríamos varios telescopios espaciales mucho mas grandes y sofisticados que el hubble ( que es del 89 ) que hubieran proporcionado una catarata de información y descubrimientos de los que aún carecemos. 

Tendríamos sondas equipadas con motores de propulsión atómica (había prototipos en los años 50 - 60 ) capaces de alcanzar velocidades 1000 veces superiores a las máximas alcanzadas por las sondas actuales. Se podría enviar una sonda a Plutón ó al nuevo planeta que dicen que puede existir mas allá de Plutón en cuestión de meses. 

*En medicina : *

Podríamos tener órganos artificiales de recambio 

Terapias genéticas eficaces para muchas enfermedades 

Posibilidad de reparar lesiones de la médula espinal 

Un metodología casi automática para generar sueros antivíricos y vacunas 


*En robótica y computación *

Interfaces hombre-máquina realmente eficaces que casi eliminaran la necesidad de teclado y ratón 

Software 100 % robusto y optimizado para sacar el máximo provecho a las capacidades de proceso del hardware 

Robots capaces de ayudar a personas dependientes 

Coches autónomos circulando por cualquier calle desde hace 10 años 

Posibilidad de implantar prótesis cibernéticas de extremidades altamente funcionales 

Traductores simultáneos de idiomas absolutamente fiables. 


Todas esas cosas "tocaban" para ahora mismo y estamos muy lejos de ellas, casi igual de lejos que hace 30 años. Por supuesto avances mas futuristas como la anti-gravedad, el motor de curvatura , la inmortalidad , la inteligencia artificial con conciencia propia eso ni está, ni se espera para antes de 100 años y puede que nunca sea posible.


----------



## martillohidraulico (13 Feb 2016)

satu dijo:


> Las neveras ya tienen pantalla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anuncio de hace casi 20 años, que se dice pronto:

A refrigerator that

March 13, 1999
The intelligent refrigerator is here. The new Screenfridge will help you with grocery shopping and dinner ideas, keep track of what you have in your fridge, and function as a message centre for the whole family. This is what Electrolux, the world’s largest appliance manufacturer, envisions in our homes in the future.

humo electroluxiano venido del pasado


----------



## tixel (13 Feb 2016)

credulo dijo:


> Es que eso también hay que contemplarlo ¿Y si no hay mejoras significativas porque como especie estamos acercándonos a nuestro tope? O incluso ¿Y si nos estamos acercando al tope que cualquier tipo de especie inteligente puede alcanzar? En caso afirmativo, podría ser una respuesta a la paradoja de Fermi.
> 
> Personalmente no creo que sea así, pero es una posibilidad y hay que tenerla en cuenta.



No tiene que ver con el tope de las capacidades humanas, el tope lo pone la ideologia (y el cienticifismo ciertamente lo es) que tenemos

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 17:27 ----------




Nobody0000 dijo:


> Hace 70, 80 anos talvez se admiraba a Albert Einstein. Ahora se admira a unos ninatos drogadictos y a unos gorilas rubios. Echadle la culpa a la escoria millenial



Pues no se que es mejor con el ejemplo que pones


----------



## martillohidraulico (13 Feb 2016)

la tecnologia ha vuelto al ser humano cada vez mas inutil

no evolucionamos. Se pervibe en cualquier campo, por ejemplo en el diseño (todo copias), en la produccion audovisual (idem), en videojuegos (mejores graficos y en general nada mas que adaptaciones de conceptos viejos), etc etc

no solo no progresamos sino que vamos hacia atras, cada vez mas tecnologia y mas ignorantes debido a que existe menos entendimiento de como funciona todo

el dia que se vaya la luz se producira el armaggedon con miles de millones de personas acostumbradas a mover el dedito para hacer cosas sin saber que hacer


----------



## keylargof (13 Feb 2016)

Abrir este post a una semana del anuncio de la deteccion de las ondas gravitacionales por primera vez es cuando menos desacertadillo en lo que se refiere al timing. Modo Ned Flanders on


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (13 Feb 2016)

keylargof dijo:


> Abrir este post a una semana del anuncio de la deteccion de las ondas gravitacionales por primera vez es cuando menos desacertadillo en lo que se refiere al timing. Modo Ned Flanders on



Se confirma una idea de hace 100 años, WOW menudo avance, WOW si además no sirve para nada!!


----------



## tixel (13 Feb 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Se confirma una idea de hace 100 años, WOW menudo avance, WOW si además no sirve para nada!!



Y ya veremos si lo que hay no es solo cuadrar datos para que confirmen la teoria


----------



## keylargof (13 Feb 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Se confirma una idea de hace 100 años, WOW menudo avance, WOW si además no sirve para nada!!



Tiene usted razón, no valen pa ná, como las ondas electromagnéticas esas que nadie sabe para que son.

Que lástima que no se pudiera hacer una lista para a que ignorantes y mamarrachos faltos de humildad se les prohiba el uso de avances tecnológicos. O cobrarles no sé, 10 mil euros por una radiografia


----------



## voxpopuli (13 Feb 2016)

keylargof dijo:


> Tiene usted razón, no valen pa ná, como las ondas electromagnéticas esas que nadie sabe para que son.
> 
> Que lástima que no se pudiera hacer una lista para a que ignorantes y mamarrachos faltos de humildad se les prohiba el uso de avances tecnológicos. O cobrarles no sé, 10 mil euros por una radiografía.






¿Pa qué sirven exactamente las ondas gravitacionales? Si ni siquiera se pueden surfear en ellas.... (aquí he robado vilmente el chiste a un forero pero get with the program!)


Y en el caso que sirvieran de algo, tienen 100 años de antiguedad igualmente. Lo que lo convertiría en un remake HD ultra street fighter cientifico.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Feb 2016)

en la medicina, si que se ha avanzado poco, desde 1950...


----------



## Sigh (14 Feb 2016)

keylargof dijo:


> Tiene usted razón, no valen pa ná, como las ondas electromagnéticas esas que nadie sabe para que son.
> 
> Que lástima que no se pudiera hacer una lista para a que ignorantes y mamarrachos faltos de humildad se les prohiba el uso de avances tecnológicos. O cobrarles no sé, 10 mil euros por una radiografia




No es lo mismo. Comparas churras con merinas. Descubrir una nueva galaxia lejana es un descubrimiento, pero no aporta nada "util". Las ondas gravitacionales en este momento no aportan nada. Y no lo aportaran en mucho tiempo.


----------



## credulo (14 Feb 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Y en el caso que sirvieran de algo, tienen 100 años de antiguedad igualmente. Lo que lo convertiría en un remake HD ultra street fighter cientifico.



No es un remake, hace 100 años no existía le tecnología para comprobar si las mediciones se correspondían con la teoría, ahora la tecnología lo permite.


----------



## tixel (14 Feb 2016)

Hrothgar dijo:


> Cualquier móvil actual de gama media se cisca en un ordenador de sobre mesa de hace 7-8 años. La revolución de los discos SSD está cambiando por completo internet. Pero nada, no hay ningún avance.



Pero tu sabes la cantidad de bobadas que has escrito en dos frases. Increible. Y lo de los SSD revolucionando internet es de nota


----------



## macready (14 Feb 2016)

Hrothgar dijo:


> Cualquier móvil actual de gama media se cisca en un ordenador de sobre mesa de hace 7-8 años. La revolución de los discos SSD está cambiando por completo internet. Pero nada, no hay ningún avance.



Son mejoras mas que avances, estaríamos perdidos si ni siquiera mejoráramos.
Pero la ciencia académica al estar basada en dogmas inviolables, esta estancada, en física todo lo mas te dirán: "hemos detectado ondas gravitacionales tal y como el gran profeta Einstein dijera hace 100 años, amen"
Genética es mas un quimicefa con el que sorprenderse con los resultados y los dolly-fiascos.

Si no dan resultados económicos no se hace ningún esfuerzo de investigación en esos campos, y es imposible entonces tener una visión global.

Solo tenemos avances en tecnología vendible, que se va sacando a cuenta gotas con obsolescencia programada, y siquieres creer en conspiparanoias una industria farmacéutica de lo mas creativa.

Para muestra del paripe en el que se ha convertido la ciencia.. las nuevas ciencias emergentes que mas parecen ordenes hospitalarias con nombres del estilo ciencia social computacional, nutrigenómica, parasitologia y demas nombres floridos de cursos pagables y especializaciones estupidas.

Edit: me alegro por la electronica pero no es suficiente 
La ciencia debería abandonar los hábitos religiosos.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Feb 2016)

Son tan listos que no son capaces de entender algo muy sencillo: hacer algo mas pequeño, más rápido o más barato es una mejora no un salto evolutivo. Hablar por teléfono en lugar de mandar una carta SI es un gran avance. Volar SI es un gran avance. El ferrocarril o en automóvil en lugar de ir en burro SI es un gran avance...el blueray en lugar del vhs NO es un gran avance. En medicina, al margen de los trasplante s hay un avance tan revolucionario cómo la penicilina? Sinceramente estamos casi igual que hace 30 o 40 años salvo mejoras limitadas y puntuales.


----------



## tixel (14 Feb 2016)

Hrothgar dijo:


> No, las bobadas las estás diciendo tú. Un SSD de los que se usan en entornos de producción puede manejar cientos de miles de IOPS (operaciones entrada-salida por segundo), al lado de las 100-200 de discos duros magnéticos profesionales, que pueden llegar a ser caros de cojones. Eso ha revolucionado por completo los accesos a grandes bases de datos, búsquedas y demás. Que un aparato del tamaño de 2 tarjetas de crédito, en un segundo te pueda despachar 150.000 operaciones, es para cagarse vivo.
> 
> Yo no sé qué formación tendrás tú, pero es común en analfabetos tecnológicos el obviar lo que está sucediendo en el mundo de la electrónica, que queda siempre en un plano más o menos "invisible". Lo que se está consiguiendo en velocidad y eficiencia en transmisión y almacenamiento de datos roza la magia y era absolutamente im-pen-sa-ble hace una década y media.



Yo de analfabeto tecnologico tengo poquito y por eso mismo digo que lo de los ssd y interner¡t es de nota. La revolucion en internet vino con la web, y despues ya podriamos decir cosas como las redes p2p, el email, voip, css, soap, la wiki, bitcoin, etc, no de cambiar un disco magnetico por un ssd.


----------



## macready (14 Feb 2016)

“Me prometisteis colonias en Marte. En vez de eso tengo Facebook”
-Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## wagner (14 Feb 2016)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZwSwZ2Y0Ops" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 14-feb-2016 at 17:31 ----------

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/D2H5j_UYtSM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## S. Moguilevich (14 Feb 2016)

En mi opinión la tecnología (y el progreso científico en general) se encuentra estancada en tanto que subyugada al imperio del Dinero.

Lo que avanza es la tecnología que, por un lado, genera ganancias económicas, es decir, la destinada a ser objeto de consumo (industria electrónica y digital); y, por otro lado, aquella tecnología que no amenaza o incluso refuerza la base del imperio a la sombra: los hidrocarburos (automovilística, tras-génicos...).

Pero la TECNOLOGÍA en mayúsculas, aquella que sirve al bien general de la humanidad (energía ilimitada y gratuita) o la que no produce un rendimiento económico inmediato (exploración espacial) se encuentra en horas bajas desde hace tiempo.

Para los que dicen que "todo está inventado": en mi opinión todo lo contrario, el problema es que secuestran las patentes y no destinan fondos a los inventos serios porque a la internacional usurera no le conviene que el goyim tenga electricidad gratis, aparatos que no consumen nada, y tecnología que les solucione la vida sin tener que doblar el lomo ni pedir préstamos.


----------



## Satori (14 Feb 2016)

la acumulación de pequeños cambios cuantitativos provoca cambios cualitativos.


----------



## 005 (14 Feb 2016)

Lo preocupante es que antes todo se inventaba en Europa y ahora nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Feb 2016)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me voy a poner machista y propongo la siguiente tesis: cuanto mayor ha sido la presencia de la mujer en los diferentes ámbitos (política, medicina, ciencia,...) mayor es la sensación de decadencia. La sociedad, y la ciencia se ha feminizado, el sistema educativo ha triturado al varón y lógicamente, las consecuencias son las que son. Eso, o que simplemente la ciencia y el cerebro humano que la ha creado han llegado a su límite.



tontería al canto cuando es muy posible que la agricultura, o el tejer (invento nada desdeñable), los han descubierto/inventado mujeres.

Hay muchas más razones parra explicar el estancamiento que una misoginia sin sentido.

Pero muchas más, empezando por las vacunas que afectan al desarrollo cerebral y a la salud de por vida desde el nacimiento, pasando por la mierda de comida repleta de alimentos de origen animal (¿alguna cultura cazadora-recolectora o grande consumidora de grasas y proteínas frente a carbohidratos digna de mencionarse en el cuadro de honor de las civilizaciones tecnológicas?), hasta la mierda de la educación, la superpoblación o la ingeniería social.

Pero no, es que son las mujeres, por y en sí mismas, el problema.

Menuda lucidez, ¿no serás mujer ::?


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (15 Feb 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Muchacho, yo no presumo de sabiduría, como tampoco deberías presumir tú de ella a través del sarcasmo, tontito, que se te ven las costuras.
> 
> Yo ya he debatido largo y tendido en este post, dije lo que tenía que decir y di por cerrada mi participación hace unas semanas. He ofrecido ciertos argumentos, y me parece muy bien que estés en desacuerdo con ellos. Lo que no voy a hacer es tratar de convencer a todos los que entréis aquí bramando uno por uno, por mucho que pretendáis provocar yendo de listos.
> 
> Lo que sí os animo es a que sigáis escupiendo chorradas, que se os da muy bien y es muy divertido.



Vamos, que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.

Es realmente conmovedor ver que alguien es un ignorante y está orgulloso de ello. En fin.


----------



## tixel (17 Feb 2016)

Satori dijo:


> la acumulación de pequeños cambios cuantitativos provoca cambios cualitativos.



Ni de coña. En algun caso si, y en otros ni de coña


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Feb 2016)

El desarrollo toma direcciones en funcion de las necesidades.
La historia de los avances desde hace150 años es:
1- Un europeo (o ruso) inventa la tecnologia
2- Los yanquis le encuentran aplicacion militar: Se fabrica en serie, robusto y fiable
3- Los japoneses lo hacen auna mas barato, fiable y economico
4- Los chinos fabrican copias de lo japones a precio irrisorio.
Esto vale para el motor de explosion, el transistor, la TV o lo que se te ocurra.

Ahora hay una linea de evolucion, que como decis son las pantallitas.
Los coches del 2016 aportan poco mecanicamente, pero tienen wifi, localizacion satelite y pantallitas para conectividad en red.

Peeero en mecanica...
Un ejemplo: El motor Renault Sierra, que se estreno en el Dauphine de 1962 y se jubilo con el Twingo I en 2004... en medio motorizo desde el humilde 4latas al brutal R5culogordo de rallies.






lo siento, pero ahora la cosa va por la conectividad y las pantallitas.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (17 Feb 2016)

Las pantallitas ya no dan mas de si.

Lo peor de todo es lo de la medicina, ya no se curan las enfermedades porque el negocio está en mantenerlos enfermos, no en sanarlos.


----------



## satu (20 Feb 2016)

Yo quiero un jet pack..


----------



## Von Riné (12 May 2016)

-La clonación en 1997. 

-Desciframiento del genoma humano en 2001. 

-Descubrimiento del proceso para convertir células en cualquier tejido del cuerpo.2012. 

-Poder modificar el ADN de los fetos antes de nacer.2015.


----------



## Usuario351 (12 May 2016)

Las principales novedades científicas que nos llegarán en los próximos años serán en:

Genética, Energía, Cerebro, Nuevos Materiales, Información y Medio Ambiente


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 May 2016)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El desarrollo toma direcciones en funcion de las necesidades.
> La historia de los avances desde hace150 años es:
> 1- Un europeo (o ruso) inventa la tecnologia
> 2- Los yanquis le encuentran aplicacion militar: Se fabrica en serie, robusto y fiable
> ...



Vamos, que esta estancada.


----------



## voxpopuli (25 Jul 2016)

Usuario351 dijo:


> Las principales novedades científicas que nos llegarán en los próximos años serán en:
> 
> Genética, Energía, Cerebro, Nuevos Materiales, Información y Medio Ambiente



Sí, esto con la sharia va a subir como la espuma. Va a ser un no parar.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Feb 2019)

Empiezo a seguir el hilo y comento que _estamos trabajando en ellou_...

Por cierto, lo comenté en otro hilo pero nadie lo mencionó: El CES 2019, en Enero, pasó y absolutamente nada nuevo bajo el sol. En ediciones anteriores, al menos pretendían que _algo_ iba a ser el _The Next Big Thing_, pero de esta vez, ni eso: poco pan y pésimo circo...

*The best PCs, gadgets, and future tech of CES 2019 - This year's best products mostly involve small tweaks that make them more usable.
*The best PCs, gadgets, and future tech of CES 2019 | Ars Technica
*CES 2019: What really mattered*
CES 2019: What really mattered


----------



## HardwareFailure (22 Feb 2019)

voxpopuli dijo:


> ¿Por qué me da la sensación que sales a la calle y todo lo que hay ya lo tenían en 1970? Ah, sí, ahora tenemos smarphones y pantallitas. Todos los avances ahora tienen una pantallita para volverte aún más estúpido de lo que eras.



Porque en 1970 tu no existias o no dirias esa estupidez. Internet es una revolución como pocas ha habido en la historia. Eso si, a los tontos no solo no les cura, sino que les hace mucho mas visibles. Pero llevar la información de lo que tu quieras en un bolsillo es algo que hay que haber vivivo en la epoca pre para saber lo que significa.


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2019)

Os parecerá poco avance poder forear desde la cama con el iPac.

Solo con eso ya merece la pena haber vivido.


----------



## eufor (22 Feb 2019)

HardwareFailure dijo:


> Porque en 1970 tu no existias o no dirias esa estupidez. Internet es una revolución como pocas ha habido en la historia. Eso si, a los tontos no solo no les cura, sino que les hace mucho mas visibles. Pero llevar la información de lo que tu quieras en un bolsillo es algo que hay que haber vivivo en la epoca pre para saber lo que significa.



Como has vivido en la época pre, si hace 25 años alguien te hubiese propuesto regalarte un aparato con el que ese alguien iba a saber donde estas, que cosas buscas y te interesan, con quien hablas, que compras se lo hubieses aceptado o le hubieses mandado a tomar por culo?? en la época post el personal se gasta 1000 pavos en ese mismo aparato....el precio de "llevar la información de lo que tu quieras en un bolsillo" es darles toda tu información...


----------



## D4sser (22 Feb 2019)

HardwareFailure dijo:


> Porque en 1970 tu no existias o no dirias esa estupidez. Internet es una revolución como pocas ha habido en la historia. Eso si, a los tontos no solo no les cura, sino que les hace mucho mas visibles. Pero llevar la información de lo que tu quieras en un bolsillo es algo que hay que haber vivivo en la epoca pre para saber lo que significa.



Revolución ha sido usar la deuda hasta nivel de tatara tatara... nietos, para el momento actual, dejando esquilmadas a las generaciones futuras.


----------



## ekamali (22 Feb 2019)

Es un indicio más de que el sistema neoliberal actual hace aguas. No sé si hay que poner más liberalismo, más socialismo, o un mix bien medido, pero desde luego hace aguas.


----------



## ekamali (22 Feb 2019)

eufor, bonita paradoja, pero en realidad es así porque ellos han querido. No tendría por que´haber sido así.


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2019)

Porque esto no es un sistema neoliberal sino neocomunista en donde se desincentiva trabajar robándole a la gente más de la mitad de lo que gana con su trabajo en impuestos, y en donde cada vez hay más cuotas para mujeres e inútiles de otras razas hasta en ciencia. Hay ciencias censuradas como la Antropología o la Genética en donde los científicos tienen que andar con pies de plomo para que no les pase lo que a Watson. Estamos ya casi de lleno en una época liberticida y oscura de la Historia en donde habrá estancamiento científico pero espero que una revolución antiprogre lo solucione.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Feb 2019)

Yo he notado que algo estancada si está. Antes los ordenatas, moviles, etc cada poco tiempo daban saltos muy grandes en sus CPU, del 486 a los pentium, etc, joder, se notaba muchisimo. Ahora es lo que han dicho por ahí arriba, cada año sacan alguna polladita nueva que poco aporta y ya.

Los moviles igual, de los ladrillazos Startac y Microtac a aparatos con sistemas android, un salto brutal. Ahora lo unico que hacen es meterle mas RAM, mas espacio, subir un poco los Mhz a los cores y ya.

Es como si se estuvieran quedando sin espacio para miniaturizar mas los procesadores y las cosas no pueden correr mas, es lo que hay. Para que corra mas algo, le meten mas cores y RAM, discos duros no mecánicos SSD, pero no ves un salto que digas joder, se nota la diferencia abismalmente.

Supongo que hasta que no saquen procesadores cuanticos de andar por casa, seguiremos así. Y si hay algo realmente innovador ahora mismo lo tendrá el ejercito y hasta que llegue al populacho pasarán bastantes años.


----------



## Ramonmo (22 Feb 2019)

What’s Happening to Technological Progress? - Quillette


*


Spoiler: Traduccion googleana



¿Qué está pasando con el progreso tecnológico?


*


Spoiler: Traduccion googleana



escrito por Hans Peter DietzApenas pasa un día sin que nos enfrentemos a otra advertencia de una catástrofe inminente. Si no se trata de otra crisis financiera global, una guerra nuclear o el calentamiento global, la próxima pandemia seguramente nos atrapará y destruirá todo lo que sabemos y defendemos. Hasta hace poco, una respuesta estándar a tales temores era expresar su creencia en el poder cada vez mayor de la tecnología para sacarnos de cualquier número de lugares difíciles.




Portada de la imaginación, septiembre de 1952.¿El progreso tecnológico nos mantendrá en marcha, ayudándonos a enfrentar los desafíos que nuestras sociedades demasiado complejas parecen generar como efecto secundario? Ya no estoy tan seguro. Algunos de esos fanáticos de la ciencia ficción de la generación del baby boom se están poniendo inquietos: nos prometieron robots, como escribió Shorvon Bhattacharyahace unos años. ¿Dónde están esos robots ahora?Estamos cegados por el progreso incremental en los dispositivos electrónicos de utilidad marginal: nuevos teléfonos inteligentes, monitores más grandes y computadoras más poderosas. Sin embargo, conducimos vehículos con motores de combustión interna, nuestra electricidad se genera principalmente en centrales térmicas alimentadas por carbón, estamos lejos de curar los cánceres sólidos y estamos perdiendo la carrera contra las bacterias multirresistentes. El escritor de ciencia ficción promedio de los años 50, 60 y 70 estaría muy, muy decepcionado con el mundo de 2018. No hay una colonia en la luna, no tenemos poder de fusión, y no hay pistolas láser o disruptores sónicos. . No hay robots por ningún lado. Ni siquiera podemos curar el resfriado común.




Dejando la ópera en el año 2000, una litografía coloreada a mano por Albert Robida (finales del siglo XIX)Es dolorosamente obvio que el progreso tecnológico entre, por ejemplo, 1968 y ahora, no puede compararse con los períodos entre 1818 y 1868; 1868 y 1918; o 1918 a 1968. Esta muy probable será reconocido por el 50 º aniversario del primer aterrizaje en la Luna en 2019, cuando mucha gente va a empezar a preguntarse por qué es que, 50 años después del mayor triunfo del programa Apolo, que Don Ni siquiera tiene la capacidad de repetir las hazañas tecnológicas de finales de los sesenta.Patrick Collison y Michael Nielsen, en las páginas de _The Atlantic,_ analizaron recientemente un aspecto particularmente deprimente de este descenso en la productividad de la investigación . Demuestran que, a pesar de un enorme aumento en la actividad de investigación en los últimos 50 años, ha habido una marcada disminución en el retorno de la inversión. Estamos obteniendo menos por nuestro dinero. Las innovaciones importantes se están volviendo cada vez más escasas en las ciencias naturales, y la mayoría de los Premios Nobel en las Ciencias se entregan para investigaciones que se realizaron hace décadas.


> https://twitter.com/michael_nielsen
> https://twitter.com/michael_nielsen/status/1063417043372859392








Algo fundamental parece haber salido mal. De hecho, varios problemas se combinan para frenar la investigación y el desarrollo. Mi argumento es que la empresa de investigación está en serios problemas.* * *En su esencia, toda civilización tiene que ver con la resolución de problemas. Cuanto más exitosa es una sociedad en eso, más estable es probable que sea. Cuando nos enfrentamos a nuevos problemas, usamos métodos que funcionaron en el pasado. Tradicionalmente, nuestros problemas se resolvían creando nuevas estructuras: comités, comisiones de investigación, nuevas reglas, leyes y reglamentos y centralización. Entonces, ¿por qué parece que ahora parecemos empeorar los problemas cada vez que se utiliza ese enfoque?En mi caso, el sistema de salud pública de Nueva Gales del Sur es un buen ejemplo de un sistema complejo acosado por múltiples problemas. Hace una década, se publicó un informe llamado Garland Report que demuestra la inutilidad absoluta del enfoque de la burocracia.a la resolución de problemas. Esto significa que estamos invirtiendo en formas que generaron retornos positivos en el pasado, pero ahora somos inútiles; O si no es inútil, potencialmente dañino. Cada año gastamos más dinero en gerentes que en médicos o enfermeras, e incluso esos médicos y enfermeras dedican cada vez más tiempo a tareas no productivas, como completar el papeleo. Ahora necesitamos siete u ocho firmas para autorizar la publicidad de un asistente de administración a tiempo parcial. El gobierno de la investigación se ha convertido en una pesadilla, y los costos de cumplimiento aumentan constantemente. Esto hace que los jóvenes colegas dejen sus carreras académicas y ha obligado a mi unidad a externalizar la investigación a Houston, San Francisco, Pretoria, Santiago de Chile, Praga y Las Palmas.La inversión en complejidad que produce rendimientos negativos es un signo seguro de un sistema complejo que es "frágil" o, como es probable que fracase catastróficamente, como lo explica Crawford Holling , uno de los fundadores de la disciplina académica de la "ecología social".Como si esto no fuera lo suficientemente malo, claramente hay una serie de factores sociales que refuerzan los efectos de una complejidad excesiva, y es difícil no verlos vinculados con otros cambios en las normas culturales y morales. Las sociedades occidentales se han vuelto cada vez más "femeninas", y las mujeres logran una participación mucho mayor del control sobre las instituciones y las actividades culturales. Se han producido compensaciones en este proceso, naturalmente. Los últimos 200 años han visto un cambio de lo que los sociólogos morales han descrito como el "honor" o la cultura guerrera que precede al siglo XIX, a la cultura de la "dignidad" del siglo XX, al surgimiento de una "condición de víctima". La cultura en el 21 . Parte de este cambio incluye la creciente aversión al riesgo. Esta aversión al riesgo a veces se describe crudamente como el "Estado de niñera", pero en su esencia, se define por la regulación creciente de todos los aspectos de la vida, tanto públicos como privados. La regulación, en principio, tiene que ver con proteger a los débiles de los fuertes y la reducción del riesgo en general: el riesgo de ahogarse en una piscina en el patio, la intoxicación por productos químicos del hogar o el riesgo de morir en un choque debido a componentes defectuosos del automóvil. Claramente, muchos de estos pasos incrementales son avances positivos. Y hemos estado progresando en este sentido a lo largo de la existencia de nuestra civilización. Sin embargo, aumentar la aversión al riesgo también tiene un costo.En _Pensar rápido y lento,_ Daniel Kahneman proporciona una explicación de esta propiedad fundamental de la mente humana. La aversión al riesgo es la aversión a negociar cualquier tipo de riesgo por alguna otra ventaja. Es fuerte en la mayoría de las personas, y posiblemente más entre las mujeres que en los hombres. Por supuesto, siempre ha habido individuos inusuales que se _acercan_arriesgarse más que evitarlo. Las personas con poca aversión al riesgo impulsaron la revolución industrial y han impulsado el progreso tecnológico en general. La medicina moderna es lo que es hoy porque los investigadores en el pasado se arriesgaron, a veces por sí mismos, y generalmente por sus pacientes, y otras veces sin decirles. Si tuviéramos que aplicar las reglas de hoy a los avances biomédicos de los últimos 200 años, muchos de ellos serían considerados poco éticos e ilegales. Podemos condenar esta historia desde nuestra perspectiva moderna, pero así es como llegamos a donde estamos hoy.





Si las reglas y regulaciones actuales habían existido en la década de 1900 y la primera mitad de la 20 ªEn el siglo no tendríamos aviones, aire acondicionado, antibióticos, automóviles, cloro, vacunas contra el sarampión y la viruela, catéteres cardíacos, cirugía a corazón abierto, radio, refrigeración y radiografías. El principio universal de la aversión al riesgo en el pasado solo obstaculizaba a los individuos, y si solo una persona en un millón era inmune (es decir, si uno en un millón no compartía esta aversión al riesgo) era suficiente para que se produjera el progreso. Ahora, esta aversión al riesgo está firmemente arraigada en la legislación de todo el mundo, y está frenando la innovación, lo que lleva a acciones que Kahneman describe como "perjudiciales para la riqueza de los individuos, para la solidez de las políticas y para el bienestar de la sociedad". La conclusión es que la aversión al riesgo es fundamentalmente perjudicial para la productividad, y especialmente para la investigación y el desarrollo.Al mismo tiempo que aumenta la aversión al riesgo, la discriminación basada en el origen étnico o el género también parece ser cada vez más aceptable en las sociedades occidentales. Harvard está luchando contra un caso judicial presentado por estudiantes asiáticos que acusan a la Ivy League University de discriminación sistemática por motivos de raza. La Universidad de Melbourne anunció recientemente un Profesor de Matemáticas, afirmando que la Escuela "solo consideraría las solicitudes de candidatas calificadas adecuadamente". Un físico principal que presenta datos empíricos sobre la hipótesis de que las académicas ahora tienden a ser nombradas para puestos superiores con publicaciones más bajas y los recuentos de citas, lo que sugiere una discriminación sistémica contra los hombres, se suspendió recientemente de su trabajoen el CERN en Suiza. Claramente, discriminar a las personas por cualquier motivo que no sea su capacidad de trabajo es perjudicial para la productividad, tanto en el negocio como en la empresa de investigación.En tercer lugar, las incubadoras de innovación de nuestro mundo, las universidades y sus contrapartes en los negocios están cada vez más sujetas a un clima social hostil a la libertad de expresión, la diversidad de puntos de vista y la investigación abierta. Karl Popper, el principal filósofo de la ciencia, dijo una vez que "el crecimiento del conocimiento depende totalmente del desacuerdo", sin embargo, el desacuerdo con un número creciente de ortodoxias es cada vez más peligroso. La reacción a la charla del profesor Alessandro Strumia en el CERN es un ejemplo de cómo la presentación de datos empíricos arcanos puede dar lugar a lo que se conoce coloquialmente como una "tormenta de mierda". James Damore está despidiendo de GoogleEs otro ejemplo. Claramente, es fácil ofender mortalmente a las personas informando sobre la investigación bibliométrica de hoy, algo que habría considerado absurdamente, ridículamente improbable en el pasado.De hecho, esta tendencia está afectando sin duda la actividad académica a nivel internacional. En su ensayo ' La institucionalización de la justicia social', Uri Harris describió recientemente varios casos de activistas que afectaron la publicación o la disponibilidad continua de trabajos de investigación. La investigación que molesta a las activistas feministas, LGBTIQ o 'Black Lives Matter' es de alto riesgo para los académicos: presencie la reacción violenta al artículo de Theodore Hill sobre la " Hipótesis de la variabilidad masculina ", lo que sucedió con la investigación de Lisa Littman sobre la disforia de género de inicio rápido, o Bruce Publicación de Gilley sobre el colonialismo.. No importa qué tan oscuro sea el diario, y qué tan técnico se sienta el derecho a suprimir las opiniones o los hallazgos de investigaciones con los tutores de la moral, auto-nombrados por ellos mismos. En 2018, las redes sociales pueden influir en lo que podemos hacer en nuestros quirófanos. Terminamos haciendo medicamentos que están cada vez más 'basados en Facebook' en lugar de estar basados en la evidencia.


> https://twitter.com/Quillette
> https://twitter.com/Quillette/status/1038166525184630786



https://twitter.com/Quillette/status/1038166525184630786



El resultado final de todas estas tendencias que se refuerzan mutuamente es una reducción continua sustancial en la productividad de la investigación: cada vez menos por más y más dinero. Y esto llega en el peor momento posible para el desarrollo continuo de nuestra civilización.
Tyler Cowen, un economista estadounidense, ha examinado el progreso tecnológico como el principal motor del crecimiento económico y ha identificado la creciente escasez de la verdadera innovación como la principal causa del " gran estancamiento"., 'la desaceleración del crecimiento económico en los países desarrollados desde principios de los años setenta. Afirma que hemos escogido las 'manzanas bajas' de la revolución industrial, y que el crecimiento acelerado de los países en desarrollo también se desacelerará pronto, una vez que hayan elegido todas esas manzanas bajas como la educación universal, Transporte masivo, e igualdad de género. Cowen sostiene que es posible que tengamos que acostumbrarnos a un período prolongado de crecimiento lento; un momento en que la torta simplemente no crece tanto como lo hacía en el pasado. Esa visión fundamental explica mucho sobre lo que ha estado sucediendo en las sociedades occidentales en la última generación, incluido el aumento del conflicto sobre la distribución del ingreso. Solo Dios sabe lo que sucederá en nuestras sociedades una vez que la gente se dé cuenta de que el futuro puede ser más pobre de lo que la trayectoria pasada de nuestra civilización nos haría esperar. De hecho, es probable que ya estemos viendo los efectos de este cambio: las políticas de identidad pueden ser simplemente una manifestación de un conflicto cada vez más agresivo sobre la distribución de recursos.
Los factores sociales que afectan a la empresa de investigación se están volviendo cada vez más dañinos en el peor momento posible, en un momento en el que tenemos que llegar cada vez más alto para recoger las manzanas que aún permanecen en el Árbol de la Tecnología de Tyler Cowen. Necesitamos más, no menos investigación y desarrollo, porque nuestras sociedades se han vuelto tan complejas, tan frágiles y cada vez menos propensas a resistir cambios repentinos en sus condiciones. El colapso es cada vez más probable, como ha documentado Tim Homer-Dixon en _The Upside of Down_ . Sea lo que sea: el calentamiento global, una pandemia, una guerra nuclear, un virus informático o la próxima crisis financiera mundial: necesitamos menos regulación, no más, y menos sistemas complejos y descentralizados para capear la próxima tormenta. También necesitamos _menos_La discriminación, no más. Necesitamos más libertad de expresión, no activistas ni medios activistas que nos digan cuál es un punto de vista aceptable, y qué es sexista, racista, transfóbico, imperialista, misógino, fatofóbico, capaz o lo que sea la última abominación lingüística.
En el peor momento posible en la existencia de esta civilización, en un momento en que nos estamos quedando sin manzanas para recoger, nos estamos ahogando en la burocracia y en una nueva ortodoxia autoritaria. Esas son muy malas noticias, no solo para la empresa de investigación, sino para toda la humanidad.

*Hans Peter Dietz es profesor de obstetricia y ginecología en la Universidad de Sydney, Australia.*


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante hilo del 2015 donde voxpopuli awantaba los jiji y jajas de los negacionistas del estancamiento y ahora es una OBVIEDAD ABSOLUTA.

Increíble la mente PRE CLARA de este forero, que en PAZ descanse. Todo lo que preveyó así fueyó.


----------

